# June testing thread....Catch a June Bug Baby! 13 BFP's!!!



## Bonnie1990

Ok so I know it's a bit early but I would love to help keep track of our June Bug Babies! 
This is the month Gail predicted my :bfp:
Lets see how many we can get!
Sending lotsa :dust: :dust: :dust:


June 1
SaraJewel:witch:

June 2
AltaMom:witch:


June 3
POASFiend:bfp:
ColtinEric:shrug:
HitTheJackpot:witch:


June 4
myra:flow::flow:
Meeru8:bfp:


June 5


June 6
Dylis:witch:
Casper72:bfp:
cassie4cincy:witch:
viccat:witch:

June 7
JJay:bfp:

June 8
MissusO:witch:
chickenchaser:witch:


June 9
Lady H:witch:
Mrskg:bfp:
Dysan:bfp:

June 10
PatTabs:witch:
Macmad:witch:

June 11
44andHoping:witch:
pinkgeek:witch:

June 12
2have4kids:witch:
Madrid98:bfp:
marathongirl:flow::flow:
michellek1975:bfp:

June 13


June 14
mummyb2b:witch:
Mom To 2:bfp:

June 15
Bonnie1990:witch:
luckylecky:witch:
MeganS0326:shrug:
trying4four:witch:
joanne40:witch:
Mrs. T:flow::flow:


June 16


June 17
starlight2801:witch:

June 18
MummyHunter:bfp:
Mama Duck:witch:

June 19



June 20
Milty:witch:
More4mom:witch:


June 21
kathy31:witch:
TacoTime:witch:


June 22
ccdd:witch:

June 23
goddess25:witch:

June 24


June 25
Desperado167:witch:
Xanth:witch:

June 26
dan-o:witch:


June 27


June 28


June 29


June 30


----------



## SaraJewel

Bonnie, put me down for June 1st please!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

SaraJewel said:


> Bonnie, put me down for June 1st please!!!

Done! :dust:


----------



## Dylis

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Bonnie pls could I have june 6th :dust:
Lots of dust for a bumper month:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dylis said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Bonnie pls could I have june 6th :dust:
> Lots of dust for a bumper month:dust::dust::dust:

Absolutely! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Bonnie..I sat the last one out as i got stupidly superstitious...but AF got me today so I'll go for the 10th to test, this last cycle was tad longer than usual so not sure if my MC has wrecked a little havoc...so may test earlier or later!

Anyway lots of :dust: all, let's get those summer BFPs ... :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

PatTabs said:


> Hi Bonnie..I sat the last one out as i got stupidly superstitious...but AF got me today so I'll go for the 10th to test, this last cycle was tad longer than usual so not sure if my MC has wrecked a little havoc...so may test earlier or later!
> 
> Anyway lots of :dust: all, let's get those summer BFPs ... :thumbup:

Gotya!

I keep wanting to tell you..my son's name is patrick and his gf is tabitha. they are pat & tab....:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Bonnie1990 said:


> I keep wanting to tell you..my son's name is patrick and his gf is tabitha. they are pat & tab....:thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

How funny! Pat and Tab are actually just the first few letters of my maiden and married name....


----------



## starlight2801

Hey Bonnie, I hope Gails prediction comes true for you :flower:
Can you put me down for June 17th please? I'm TTC following an early miscarriage so not 100% sure whether i'll have a normal cycle. The 17th will be 6 weeks after but may test earlier if I get any encouraging symptoms.
:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I'm here from the May thread ..boo. I'll be testing June 2nd, if you could put me down for that please. Good luck to all


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Hey Bonnie, I hope Gails prediction comes true for you :flower:
> Can you put me down for June 17th please? I'm TTC following an early miscarriage so not 100% sure whether i'll have a normal cycle. The 17th will be 6 weeks after but may test earlier if I get any encouraging symptoms.
> :dust: to everyone xx

Sorry about the emc. Fx'd for a sticky bean!



AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm here from the May thread ..boo. I'll be testing June 2nd, if you could put me down for that please. Good luck to all

Done! Fx'd!


----------



## Casper72

Bonnie can you add me for June 6th? I hope Gail is right and you get your BFP this month!


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi! Can you put me down for June 6? Thank you!!:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> Bonnie can you add me for June 6th? I hope Gail is right and you get your BFP this month!

Thanks! Fx'd for you too!



cassie4cincy said:


> Hi! Can you put me down for June 6? Thank you!!:flower:

All set! Fx'd


Wow June 6th is a busy one! Hope it lucky!


----------



## mummyb2b

good luck everyone and Bonnie i hope gail's prediction comes true for you! fx! technically not out for may yet as due to test on monday, but have feeling af on way already & did an early test this morn which was :bfn: will keep checking and when i'm definately out for may i will know what date to put me down for may! 

sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> good luck everyone and Bonnie i hope gail's prediction comes true for you! fx! technically not out for may yet as due to test on monday, but have feeling af on way already & did an early test this morn which was :bfn: will keep checking and when i'm definately out for may i will know what date to put me down for may!
> 
> sending you all lots of :dust:

thanks-hope NOT to see you here!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Officially added myself...
:dust: everyone!


----------



## AltaMom

Got a Positive OPK today, let the baby dancing begin! Was a relief to see the 2nd line after by cycle last month.... here we go ladies :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd & :dust:!


----------



## starlight2801

Morning ladies, feeling down in the dumps to day :-(
It seems I have a bit of a UTI and have missed out on the chance to BD on what I think was O day and the day before that as I've just been feeling in too much pain :cry:
We did get some BD in the day before that so leave me on the list, I'm still not out until either AF or BFN show up.
It's just frustrating when you know you have your best chance but can't do anything about it x
Good luck and :dust: to everyone else xx


----------



## luckylecky

Can I be added to June 15th please? Here's hoping June will bring more BFPs than May!


----------



## myra

Bonnie- Can you put me down for June 4th? Thanks!

I got my smiley OPK at 5am this morning. We dtd last night and I'm HOPING that I O soon since our schedules just aren't going to work out for another opportunity in the next few days.


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Morning ladies, feeling down in the dumps to day :-(
> It seems I have a bit of a UTI and have missed out on the chance to BD on what I think was O day and the day before that as I've just been feeling in too much pain :cry:
> We did get some BD in the day before that so leave me on the list, I'm still not out until either AF or BFN show up.
> It's just frustrating when you know you have your best chance but can't do anything about it x
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone else xx

i know the feeling-i lost a whole cycle because we had the kids for spring break and ov was smack in the middle-all we managed was the day after. but you got a few days before so you are definitely still in
hope your feeling better!


----------



## Bonnie1990

luckylecky said:


> Can I be added to June 15th please? Here's hoping June will bring more BFPs than May!

That's the truth! :dust:


myra said:


> Bonnie- Can you put me down for June 4th? Thanks!
> 
> I got my smiley OPK at 5am this morning. We dtd last night and I'm HOPING that I O soon since our schedules just aren't going to work out for another opportunity in the next few days.

fx'd you get more time! :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Put me down for 9th June Bonnie x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lady H said:


> Put me down for 9th June Bonnie x

But of course!xx


----------



## mummyb2b

can you put me down for 14th june please Bonnie 

fx as would be wonderful if it could happen just in time for a nice fathers day for my husband! (uk fathers day 17th) 

the months seem to be flying by and i had my heart set on having a honeymoon baby when we got married in november and its out 6 month anniversary today so great timing for :witch: we spent our honeymoon in new york as we both LOVE it there and even bought our future baby a vest saying i heart new york i just hope we have someone to wear it soon!

lots of :dust: for our june bfp's


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ya!
I'm brand new here. 1st post so a little about me: I'm 35 my DH is 29, ttc #1. Had a chemical preg. back in February then we started to ttc so only been at it for 5 months. I would like to be added to the list. I plan on testing on the 15th. Good luck all!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> can you put me down for 14th june please Bonnie
> 
> fx as would be wonderful if it could happen just in time for a nice fathers day for my husband! (uk fathers day 17th)
> 
> the months seem to be flying by and i had my heart set on having a honeymoon baby when we got married in november and its out 6 month anniversary today so great timing for :witch: we spent our honeymoon in new york as we both LOVE it there and even bought our future baby a vest saying i heart new york i just hope we have someone to wear it soon!
> 
> lots of :dust: for our june bfp's

Fathers day here in the US is also the 17th-I am hoping for the same present for DB asn this month we missed it as his birthday present. 
happy six months! New York is great! :dust:



MeganS0326 said:


> Hi ya!
> I'm brand new here. 1st post so a little about me: I'm 35 my DH is 29, ttc #1. Had a chemical preg. back in February then we started to ttc so only been at it for 5 months. I would like to be added to the list. I plan on testing on the 15th. Good luck all!!!

Welcome and :dust:


----------



## Mom To 2

Will you please add me for June 14th. Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Done! :dust:


----------



## myra

Near the beginning of my tww...and I'm trying to not over-analyze things because I know that it's WAY too early for any potential symptoms to even start...

I have to laugh at myself a bit because I keep wishing it was already night so I can go to sleep just to get up tomorrow (and the next....and next) and take my temp so I can see when/if/for how long my temps will continue to rise...time to find some good distractions to help the next two weeks fly by (or at least move faster than molasses!) :)

How are you other early June testers doing so far?


----------



## POASFiend

Early June tester here who can't wait for this week to go by. Bonnie can you put me down for June3rd please?

I don't know how much more of this I can handle. Has anyone else been rundown so much from trying to keep it exciting that you just resort to adult movies? I'm tired of trying to get him in the mood so I just tell him to rent something that'll do the same. Is that awful of me?


----------



## MummyHunter

June 18th please  x


----------



## Bonnie1990

myra said:


> Just entering the beginning of my tww (2 dpo)...and I'm trying to not over-analyze things because I know that it's WAY too early for any potential symptoms to even start...
> 
> I have to laugh at myself a bit because I keep wishing it was already night so I can go to sleep just to get up tomorrow (and the next....and next) and take my temp so I can see when/if/for how long my temps will continue to rise...time to find some good distractions to help the next two weeks fly by (or at least move faster than molasses!) :)
> 
> How are you other early June testers doing so far?

I'm like that now to get to freak week!



POASFiend said:


> Early June tester here who can't wait for this week to go by. Bonnie can you put me down for June3rd please?
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can handle. Has anyone else been rundown so much from trying to keep it exciting that you just resort to adult movies? I'm tired of trying to get him in the mood so I just tell him to rent something that'll do the same. Is that awful of me?

Not awful-we haven't been at it too terribly long but it is hard to try and keep it from becoming a chore. If it works it works-maybe you could join him ;-)



MummyHunter said:


> June 18th please  x

Done! :dust: ladies!


----------



## PatTabs

POASFiend said:


> Early June tester here who can't wait for this week to go by. Bonnie can you put me down for June3rd please?
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can handle. Has anyone else been rundown so much from trying to keep it exciting that you just resort to adult movies? I'm tired of trying to get him in the mood so I just tell him to rent something that'll do the same. Is that awful of me?

Ahhh you made me laugh...it is hard but as long it's gets the end product and he's not complaining!! :hugs: hang in there.....

I have to say i think i am running out of moves myself but half of its in our heads...my DH doesn't seem to be complaining ..yet! :wacko:


----------



## myra

Bonnie1990 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Just entering the beginning of my tww (2 dpo)...and I'm trying to not over-analyze things because I know that it's WAY too early for any potential symptoms to even start...
> 
> I have to laugh at myself a bit because I keep wishing it was already night so I can go to sleep just to get up tomorrow (and the next....and next) and take my temp so I can see when/if/for how long my temps will continue to rise...time to find some good distractions to help the next two weeks fly by (or at least move faster than molasses!) :)
> 
> How are you other early June testers doing so far?
> 
> I'm like that now to get to freak week!Click to expand...

LOL :laugh2:


----------



## ColtinEric

I'll be testing June 3rd!!


----------



## myra

POASFiend said:


> Early June tester here who can't wait for this week to go by. Bonnie can you put me down for June3rd please?
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can handle. Has anyone else been rundown so much from trying to keep it exciting that you just resort to adult movies? I'm tired of trying to get him in the mood so I just tell him to rent something that'll do the same. Is that awful of me?


Not awful at all! And it might actually further your goal more than you think! From 'What to Expect Before You're Expecting:' "Studies show that men produce more sperm after watching a sexy movie...."


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Bonnie! I'm back in the ttc train and I guess I'll be testing around the 19th of June. It may change if I O earlier and I'll let you know. Thanks :winkwink:


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. In the 2ww. 10 days until testing. Hoping we caught the egg this tie, but I did realise that we get 2 chances in June ... my consolation to myself lol

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Macmad

Can you put me down for 10th June please? 
This is my first cycle trying for #2. So not getting my hopes up. Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Madrid98

My dd's birthday is the 31st march too Mac :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Updated ladies! 
:dust:


----------



## 44andHoping

Rightiooo....I'm up for yet another darn month testing. June 11th for me please!! :flower:


----------



## MissusO

Hello, can you put me down for Friday 8th which not only is my 41st birthday but also exactly 1 year since my now hubbie proposed !!! It's got to be a good luck date ??? 

Thanks

Missuso


----------



## Bonnie1990

Done!
Hope the date continues to be lucky for you!


----------



## kathy31

Hiya!

Can you please add my name to the 21st of June for testing? 

Cheers

Kathy


----------



## Macmad

Madrid98 said:


> My dd's birthday is the 31st march too Mac :winkwink:

:winkwink: x


----------



## Lady H

Got CBFM peak yesterday so eff imminent. Still negative OPK though and no EWCM just watery. Confused and worried I might no ovulate like a few months ago.


----------



## Madrid98

Lady H said:


> Got CBFM peak yesterday so eff imminent. Still negative OPK though and no EWCM just watery. Confused and worried I might no ovulate like a few months ago.

Last cycle I had the other way around. +opk but no peak on the CBFM. Some people told me it was probably due to the monitor getting to know me. Well, we can't be 100% sure but if you got a peak just take it as your +opk and hope for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, going for iui next week, I think the earliest I can test is June 12, hoping I can spot o day as my doc isn't u/s or triggering it and no success tracking it to date.


----------



## Meeru8

Hi, My official testing date is the 4th June 2012.

I had 1 emby transferred on Monday 21st May at day 5 (blastocyst).

Is it too early to test???? (emby is 10 days now) really really want to, ahhhhh!:wacko:

As we used a donor so I'm on loads of hormones which may/or may not mask preggy symptoms.

Put me down for the 4th please.

I'll update if I cave. :blush:


----------



## AltaMom

Oh 2ww, how I hate you... 7 days down, 7 days to go ugh!!! I don't even have any internet cheapies to satisfy my neurosis. Just a 4 pack on CB from Costco....oh lets see how long I can hold out. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## myra

AltaMom said:


> Oh 2ww, how I hate you... 7 days down, 7 days to go ugh!!! I don't even have any internet cheapies to satisfy my neurosis. Just a 4 pack on CB from Costco....oh lets see how long I can hold out.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


I'm in the same place as you! (Though I thought I was ovulating a bit later, so put my testing day down as June 4th...FF has me at 7dpo today. It think it's 6 though). Either way...tww is seeming to take forever! I keep re-negotiating with myself as to just how soon I can start testing. 

Each month I say I'll wait til AF is actually due so I don't have to have the sinking feeling when I see only 1 line...but I always start sooner. I have a stack of internet cheapies calling my name, so will just have to see how long I can resist ;)


----------



## AltaMom

myra said:


> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh 2ww, how I hate you... 7 days down, 7 days to go ugh!!! I don't even have any internet cheapies to satisfy my neurosis. Just a 4 pack on CB from Costco....oh lets see how long I can hold out.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> I'm in the same place as you! (Though I thought I was ovulating a bit later, so put my testing day down as June 4th...FF has me at 7dpo today. It think it's 6 though). Either way...tww is seeming to take forever! I keep re-negotiating with myself as to just how soon I can start testing.
> 
> Each month I say I'll wait til AF is actually due so I don't have to have the sinking feeling when I see only 1 line...but I always start sooner. I have a stack of internet cheapies calling my name, so will just have to see how long I can resist ;)Click to expand...

I have always had internet cheapies, but ran out last month. I got a BFP when AF was 5 days late only to have AF start the next day :( It just changed my perspective a bit, and I didn't order anymore ic's. At Costco today they had a 4 pack of CB ones for $18, so that will have to last me lol


----------



## myra

AltaMom said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> Oh 2ww, how I hate you... 7 days down, 7 days to go ugh!!! I don't even have any internet cheapies to satisfy my neurosis. Just a 4 pack on CB from Costco....oh lets see how long I can hold out.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> I'm in the same place as you! (Though I thought I was ovulating a bit later, so put my testing day down as June 4th...FF has me at 7dpo today. It think it's 6 though). Either way...tww is seeming to take forever! I keep re-negotiating with myself as to just how soon I can start testing.
> 
> Each month I say I'll wait til AF is actually due so I don't have to have the sinking feeling when I see only 1 line...but I always start sooner. I have a stack of internet cheapies calling my name, so will just have to see how long I can resist ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I have always had internet cheapies, but ran out last month. I got a BFP when AF was 5 days late only to have AF start the next day :( It just changed my perspective a bit, and I didn't order anymore ic's. At Costco today they had a 4 pack of CB ones for $18, so that will have to last me lolClick to expand...

That would be heart breaking :-( Sorry.
4 will be good- then you can test every other day, at most, and it can carry you through a full week!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi ladies!
Lots going on on here-sorry i have been away for a bit

Updating kathy31, 2have4kids & Meeru8 :dust: to all!

Had a busy day yesterday-lots of errands and then a wedding for a friend.
Today is going to be read read read read and some writing for my current class......so glad its a 3 day weekend here!

AFM-gearing up for ov thursday. :sex: had acupuncture on friday-i was a most unusual session but i hope it does the trick! Going back again 2 days prior to af due. 

:hugs::hugs:ladies!


----------



## Bonnie1990

wow-it just hit me how close we are to June and our first testers! May has really flown by!


----------



## Lady H

Aaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh only 2 DPO!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ah yes. The TWW. What an evil thing :evil:


----------



## JJay

Can I join the wait? Tum ti tum 3dpo today 14 Internet cheapies waiting...


----------



## Bonnie1990

JJay said:


> Can I join the wait? Tum ti tum 3dpo today 14 Internet cheapies waiting...

14! got me beat!
Sure-what date would you like?


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh only 2 DPO!!

I hear ya!! 4DPO for me, TWW seems soooooo long...


----------



## JJay

Tww is torture! 

Sorry to confuse you Bonnie, I'm already on 6th June, just meant I was joining the waiting game now I've Oved. 

I'm pleased I've discovered Internet cheapies to feed my POAS habit this time around. I didn't know about them last time and ended up spending a fortune!


----------



## Bonnie1990

ahh sorry i missed that i had you already-i am in frantic school mode at the moment-lol

yes-thank god for internet cheapies! they really are a saving grace for us POAS addicts! :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Can you put me down for the 8th, Please. This is my first cycle so i will be amazed if AF turns up on time no need a BFP, but I'm staying positive.


----------



## myra

8 dpo here (or according to FF 9 dpo, but I'm pretty certain I'm 8). Surprisingly, it's slightly easier than when I was 2 & 3dpo (but only slightly!). I think I wore myself down being hyper-focused on every possible indicator, even though I knew it was too soon.

But I'm feeling hopeful. Except for a temp dip at 6dpo, my temps have continued to rise. Only time will tell, I suppose...a few more days to go...

Good luck and :dust: to the rest of you!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Can you put me down for the 8th, Please. This is my first cycle so i will be amazed if AF turns up on time no need a BFP, but I'm staying positive.

gotcha down! :dust:



myra said:


> 8 dpo here (or according to FF 9 dpo, but I'm pretty certain I'm 8). Surprisingly, it's slightly easier than when I was 2 & 3dpo (but only slightly!). I think I wore myself down being hyper-focused on every possible indicator, even though I knew it was too soon.
> 
> But I'm feeling hopeful. Except for a temp dip at 6dpo, my temps have continued to rise. Only time will tell, I suppose...a few more days to go...
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to the rest of you!!

temp dip could be implantation dip-fx'd it is!


----------



## myra

Bonnie1990 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Hi Can you put me down for the 8th, Please. This is my first cycle so i will be amazed if AF turns up on time no need a BFP, but I'm staying positive.
> 
> gotcha down! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> myra said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo here (or according to FF 9 dpo, but I'm pretty certain I'm 8). Surprisingly, it's slightly easier than when I was 2 & 3dpo (but only slightly!). I think I wore myself down being hyper-focused on every possible indicator, even though I knew it was too soon.
> 
> But I'm feeling hopeful. Except for a temp dip at 6dpo, my temps have continued to rise. Only time will tell, I suppose...a few more days to go...
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to the rest of you!!Click to expand...
> 
> temp dip could be implantation dip-fx'd it is!Click to expand...

Thanks! That's what I'm hoping!!!


----------



## Milty

Well Bonnie I guess you can add me to the 20th!

Thanks!


----------



## viccat

Hiya - can you put me down for the 6th please?

Only had one BD a couple of days before Ov this month, so I'm not terribly optimistic. On the plus side this was my first cycle using CBFM, and it worked perfectly which makes me more confident for the future :)


----------



## Mrskg

hiya well here i go again!!!!!!!!!!!! can you put me down for 9th please x i want to say 12th but i know i'll never get there lol xxx think af due 10th x

i thought ov would be delayed due to mc but to my surprise had super stretchy ewcm on sat night cd 10 x i ov'd cd 11 last cycle so looks like its right back on track x we werent supposed to be trying this month buy hey ho what will be will be xxx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Bonnie,

I'm in for June testing. AF hasn't arrived yet so I'm not sure what date but know its on its way as I didn't ovulate.

FX'd for everyone, lets hope that June is our month!

C
x


----------



## HitTheJackpot

I'll take June 3, please!


----------



## Lady H

I am so excited for somebody on this thread to get the first BFP!


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H said:


> I am so excited for somebody on this thread to get the first BFP!

That sounds like a wager Mrs H :thumbup: Would you like to have a guess on who it is going to be:flower:


----------



## Lady H

All of us......? I wish.


----------



## chickenchaser

An explosion of BFP's Fantastic XXXX


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh wouldn't it be awesome of us to kill the thread this month? 
We have had a run of some duds!
Let's kick it into gear and take over June!


----------



## Lady H

Can't beat being due the month of Valentines day!


----------



## POASFiend

Bonnie1990 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Just entering the beginning of my tww (2 dpo)...and I'm trying to not over-analyze things because I know that it's WAY too early for any potential symptoms to even start...
> 
> I have to laugh at myself a bit because I keep wishing it was already night so I can go to sleep just to get up tomorrow (and the next....and next) and take my temp so I can see when/if/for how long my temps will continue to rise...time to find some good distractions to help the next two weeks fly by (or at least move faster than molasses!) :)
> 
> How are you other early June testers doing so far?
> 
> I'm like that now to get to freak week!
> 
> 
> 
> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> Early June tester here who can't wait for this week to go by. Bonnie can you put me down for June3rd please?
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can handle. Has anyone else been rundown so much from trying to keep it exciting that you just resort to adult movies? I'm tired of trying to get him in the mood so I just tell him to rent something that'll do the same. Is that awful of me?Click to expand...
> 
> Not awful-we haven't been at it too terribly long but it is hard to try and keep it from becoming a chore. If it works it works-maybe you could join him ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> MummyHunter said:
> 
> 
> June 18th please  xClick to expand...
> 
> Done! :dust: ladies!Click to expand...

Bonnie thanks for making me feel normal. Oh and I'm fully there when it happens!!!!! It has helped things when we are exhausted but still need to get the job done.


----------



## POASFiend

myra said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> Early June tester here who can't wait for this week to go by. Bonnie can you put me down for June3rd please?
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can handle. Has anyone else been rundown so much from trying to keep it exciting that you just resort to adult movies? I'm tired of trying to get him in the mood so I just tell him to rent something that'll do the same. Is that awful of me?
> 
> 
> Not awful at all! And it might actually further your goal more than you think! From 'What to Expect Before You're Expecting:' "Studies show that men produce more sperm after watching a sexy movie...."Click to expand...

Myra----Good to know I'm probably helping the number of troops being deployed.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lady H said:


> Can't beat being due the month of Valentines day!

I'll be early march....
Big fat prego for v-day!


----------



## Lady H

Fertility friend says 15th Feb for me!


----------



## chickenchaser

Would be the 14th for me


----------



## JJay

FF says 15th for me too. 3 more days until I start Poas :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

March 8....


----------



## PatTabs

Ladies a question...I have a CBFM and even without it am fairly sure I know when I O as i cramp but haven't any idea on temping...how does it work? Does your temp increase day by day after implementation. When I got my BFP in Jan I wasn't really taking notes at all but felt considerably warmer every night.

Not sure I want to temp just yet as its just another something to obsess over but am interested!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes the first half of your cycle your temps are lower and after ovulation your temps rise because of the progesterone. I too can tell when I am warmer. Sometimes there is a dip one day in your lp phase that can signal implantation but it is not a guarantee.


----------



## Mrskg

Lady h I'm testing same time as you :thumbup: my edd would be 18th x in fact my edd WILL BE 18th :haha: pma pma pma xxxx


----------



## myra

Mine would be (um, to follow Mrskg's positive thinking lead...) WILL BE Feb 9 :flower:

Can't wait to see all of your BFPs rolling in as we get into testing season!


----------



## MissusO

Bonnie1990 said:


> Yes the first half of your cycle your temps are lower and after ovulation your temps rise because of the progesterone. I too can tell when I am warmer. Sometimes there is a dip one day in your lp phase that can signal implantation but it is not a guarantee.

Currently driving myself mad with over analysing chart !!! First month charting and am on day 10 DPO. Experienced significant temp dip yesterday and rise today. Is it implantation, is it not???? I know it might be and I know it might not be. FF suggesting AF due Monday but not recommending testing until Friday 8th (my birthday). Brain melting with possibilities, options and what ifs today.

We know due to DH low motility that there is only a very small chance of conceiving naturally but we want to give it a few more months. So rational head knows it's prob not impl dip but emotional head hoping it might be.:wacko:

Aaaggghhh  

Rant over, back to work


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed MissusO :thumbup:

Almost in June ladies, whoop whoop!

Can't wait to see those BFP's rolling in :happydance:

:dust: to all x


----------



## Bonnie1990

MissusO said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Yes the first half of your cycle your temps are lower and after ovulation your temps rise because of the progesterone. I too can tell when I am warmer. Sometimes there is a dip one day in your lp phase that can signal implantation but it is not a guarantee.
> 
> Currently driving myself mad with over analysing chart !!! First month charting and am on day 10 DPO. Experienced significant temp dip yesterday and rise today. Is it implantation, is it not???? I know it might be and I know it might not be. FF suggesting AF due Monday but not recommending testing until Friday 8th (my birthday). Brain melting with possibilities, options and what ifs today.
> 
> We know due to DH low motility that there is only a very small chance of conceiving naturally but we want to give it a few more months. So rational head knows it's prob not impl dip but emotional head hoping it might be.:wacko:
> 
> Aaaggghhh
> 
> Rant over, back to workClick to expand...

Over analyzing is sooooo easy to do! 
Rant away-we all need to on occasion
Ff has your test date out so far because it hasn't learned your cycles yet. 
Fx'd!


----------



## Lady H

My chart does not look the same but I think maybe my bbt was higher before ovulation due to it being so not here? The is not much difference between before and after ovulation temps an now it does not seem to be rising as much as it normally does after ovulation. I am still slightly concerned I did not ovulate!! Anyone else having odd temps this last week or so?


----------



## JJay

LadyH I've noticed odd temps too, I had a few spikes before actual ovulation and like you not as much of a difference as usual. I think it must be the hot weather x


----------



## Bonnie1990

My temps have been ok as we have had the ac running. Could the heat be screwing with my LH? Damn OPK just keeps getting lighter and it should be getting darker???:nope::growlmad:


----------



## POASFiend

Ok looks like I'm the first to report anything.

I was upset that hubby didn't go submit his semen sample yesterday but...................later in the evening I realized we may not need it

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I am so nervous. I couldn't sleep last night. Please let it stick, I can't take anyomre heartbreak.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:

Let this be the start of a booming month!!!!!

Fx'd for a sticky bean! Post a test pic!


----------



## POASFiend

I was having a hard time uploading the pic.

Funny thing too, my Dr.s office just phoned me with an appt for a specialist. It's not until Aug so I said I'll keep the appt in case. Hopefully I get to cancel it.


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo massive congrats xxxxx sticky :dust:


----------



## POASFiend

Thanks Mrskg. I just realized your recent loss. I'm so sorry, I know how heartbreaking it is.


----------



## Lady H

POASFiend said:


> Ok looks like I'm the first to report anything.
> 
> I was upset that hubby didn't go submit his semen sample yesterday but...................later in the evening I realized we may not need it
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so nervous. I couldn't sleep last night. Please let it stick, I can't take anyomre heartbreak.

Boom there starts our massive BFP streak on this thread! :hugs::hugs: congrats!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats POASfiend!!! Sticky dust your way :dust: :dust:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ohhh!! POAS! I have everything crossed for you that I can possibly cross! I'll send you a crate of superglue if you think that will help!! :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Yay POASfiend!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You just put a huge smile on my face

Bring on the BFPs....


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY POAS Congratulations keeping everything (except me legs) crossed for you.


----------



## PatTabs

Fabulous news POASFiend!!!

Massive congrats, a healthy 9 mths to you!!, :happydance:


----------



## myra

POASFiend said:


> Ok looks like I'm the first to report anything.
> 
> I was upset that hubby didn't go submit his semen sample yesterday but...................later in the evening I realized we may not need it
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so nervous. I couldn't sleep last night. Please let it stick, I can't take anyomre heartbreak.


How EXCITING!!!!!! Congratulations!! What a great way to start the month! F'xd for a sticky one for you~ and that you have a healthy & happy 9 months!!


----------



## POASFiend

Thanks guys. You guys make me laugh with some of your comments!!!!! 

Myra-Maybe the adult entertainment proved to be beneficial.

Jackpot-I've considered super glue.

Funny thing is I felt NOTHING compared to the last 2 times I had my chemicals. EXCEPT the other day I had the metallic taste briefly and the past to days I'm belching up a storm!!! But I didn't want to read into it. Who'd u thunk?


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations POASfiend, what a brilliant start to June's testing :happydance:

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## AltaMom

Congrats POASfiend! H&H 9 Months to you!


----------



## mummyb2b

POASFiend said:


> Ok looks like I'm the first to report anything.
> 
> I was upset that hubby didn't go submit his semen sample yesterday but...................later in the evening I realized we may not need it
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so nervous. I couldn't sleep last night. Please let it stick, I can't take anyomre heartbreak.

woohoo thats excellent news congratulations
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

have a happy & healthy 9m! 

fx this is that start of many bfp's this month


----------



## Macmad

POASFiend said:


> Ok looks like I'm the first to report anything.
> 
> I was upset that hubby didn't go submit his semen sample yesterday but...................later in the evening I realized we may not need it
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so nervous. I couldn't sleep last night. Please let it stick, I can't take anyomre heartbreak.

Yah! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## kathy31

POASFiend said:


> Ok looks like I'm the first to report anything.
> 
> I was upset that hubby didn't go submit his semen sample yesterday but...................later in the evening I realized we may not need it
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so nervous. I couldn't sleep last night. Please let it stick, I can't take anyomre heartbreak.

Congrats POASfiend, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## myra

I know they say "a line is a line" no matter how faint but I'm too nervous to be convinced....yet...!

I took an IC hpt this morning. I didn't really expect to see a BFP today, so afterwards I got in the shower instead of waiting around 5 minutes...so it was probably 15 minutes after I tested that I checked and it had a very faint 2nd line. So I dipped again. Same. Did another with just water for comparison~ no 2nd line. I know it is a faint line but in all the tests I've done, I've never had anything for a 2nd line, except evaporation with the blue dye tests.

So maybe, just maybe, this is my month?? I won't see my OH until tonight or tomorrow and would love to have a darker line when I show him. I'll test again tomorrow w FRER and maybe I'll get a dark enough line to believe it...!


----------



## Macmad

myra said:


> I know they say "a line is a line" no matter how faint but I'm too nervous to be convinced....yet...!
> 
> I took an IC hpt this morning. I didn't really expect to see a BFP today, so afterwards I got in the shower instead of waiting around 5 minutes...so it was probably 15 minutes after I tested that I checked and it had a very faint 2nd line. So I dipped again. Same. Did another with just water for comparison~ no 2nd line. I know it is a faint line but in all the tests I've done, I've never had anything for a 2nd line, except evaporation with the blue dye tests.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, this is my month?? I won't see my OH until tonight or tomorrow and would love to have a darker line when I show him. I'll test again tomorrow w FRER and maybe I'll get a dark enough line to believe it...!

Post some pictures! A line is a line congrats xxx:hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

myra said:


> I know they say "a line is a line" no matter how faint but I'm too nervous to be convinced....yet...!
> 
> I took an IC hpt this morning. I didn't really expect to see a BFP today, so afterwards I got in the shower instead of waiting around 5 minutes...so it was probably 15 minutes after I tested that I checked and it had a very faint 2nd line. So I dipped again. Same. Did another with just water for comparison~ no 2nd line. I know it is a faint line but in all the tests I've done, I've never had anything for a 2nd line, except evaporation with the blue dye tests.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, this is my month?? I won't see my OH until tonight or tomorrow and would love to have a darker line when I show him. I'll test again tomorrow w FRER and maybe I'll get a dark enough line to believe it...!

How bout trying a clearblue digital?????


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed for you myra.

A line is a line but it's easy to say that to someone else. I can't blame you for wanting to check x


----------



## Madrid98

I hope that line gets darker myra but even if faint it's good news for now :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck Myra xxxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh how exciting Myra! 
We are off on a roll!!!!
Love it!


----------



## JJay

Wow Myra, that's fantastic news. I tested this morning and nothing but stark whiteness - I would say a line is def a line! Good luck for a darker one in the morning. 

I am only 7dpo so it's way to early to be testing anyway but it satisfies my POAS habit and keeps me sane during the Tww. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much but I've been feeling really nauseous today and have a horrible taste in my mouth. It might just be me imagining things but I'm sure I had this last time I was pg. Anyway I will be testing again in the morning so will update. 

X


----------



## myra

Thanks all!! Once I got over the initial shock, the reality began to sink in and I started getting excited...

a little while ago, though, I started having some small cramps and a little blood. I've read that this can happen around the time AF is due and that BFP can still stick. Just nervous. Went in for blood work this afternoon~ will get results on Monday & depending on how this spotting goes, possibly re-test then to check hcg levels. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and that your BFPs start coming to you soon!!


----------



## myra

POASFiend said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> I know they say "a line is a line" no matter how faint but I'm too nervous to be convinced....yet...!
> 
> I took an IC hpt this morning. I didn't really expect to see a BFP today, so afterwards I got in the shower instead of waiting around 5 minutes...so it was probably 15 minutes after I tested that I checked and it had a very faint 2nd line. So I dipped again. Same. Did another with just water for comparison~ no 2nd line. I know it is a faint line but in all the tests I've done, I've never had anything for a 2nd line, except evaporation with the blue dye tests.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, this is my month?? I won't see my OH until tonight or tomorrow and would love to have a darker line when I show him. I'll test again tomorrow w FRER and maybe I'll get a dark enough line to believe it...!
> 
> How bout trying a clearblue digital?????Click to expand...

I have the CB Digitals- I just didn't use this morning since they aren't as sensitive as the ICs, so I knew they would come out "not pregnant" and I didn't want to see those words. Tomorrow or Sunday I'll try with the digitals.


----------



## myra

Macmad said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> I know they say "a line is a line" no matter how faint but I'm too nervous to be convinced....yet...!
> 
> I took an IC hpt this morning. I didn't really expect to see a BFP today, so afterwards I got in the shower instead of waiting around 5 minutes...so it was probably 15 minutes after I tested that I checked and it had a very faint 2nd line. So I dipped again. Same. Did another with just water for comparison~ no 2nd line. I know it is a faint line but in all the tests I've done, I've never had anything for a 2nd line, except evaporation with the blue dye tests.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, this is my month?? I won't see my OH until tonight or tomorrow and would love to have a darker line when I show him. I'll test again tomorrow w FRER and maybe I'll get a dark enough line to believe it...!
> 
> Post some pictures! A line is a line congrats xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! About to take a nap but will figure out how to post pics after that. I showed them to a friend and she said there is def a 2nd line...!


----------



## starlight2801

myra said:


> Thanks all!! Once I got over the initial shock, the reality began to sink in and I started getting excited...
> 
> a little while ago, though, I started having some small cramps and a little blood. I've read that this can happen around the time AF is due and that BFP can still stick. Just nervous. Went in for blood work this afternoon~ will get results on Monday & depending on how this spotting goes, possibly re-test then to check hcg levels. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and that your BFPs start coming to you soon!!

You're right it can happen hun.

Fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you x


----------



## POASFiend

I'm excited for you Myra


----------



## JJay

OMG I've just done a FRER test and there is a faint line! Is this the June luck?

I've posted a pic in the pregnancy test section and would really appreciate any opinions

J x


----------



## Lady H

I see it JJay yay BFP! Ooooooh I hope this is a lucky thread!


----------



## JJay

Thank you! I am in shock! Saving my pee up for a digi. 

X


----------



## Bonnie1990

Omg omg omg!!!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Bonnie you have to update the thread title to show we have two BFP so far! X


----------



## Bonnie1990

I will and this is number 3!


----------



## Lady H

Omg so it is! You are a good luck charm I'm sure. Us next.....


----------



## Dylis

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: great start on this thread.. Jjay more water can't wait for next pic


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes we are next! All of us are next!!
This is so awesome!


----------



## PatTabs

Woohoo!! 3 already and it's not even the 3rd.....amazing!!!

Congrats JJay....


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats JJay!!! This is an amazing start of the month!!

Bonnie I had my peak yesterday and today so I should be O soon and testing on the 12th instead of the 19th. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie1990

Madrid98 said:


> Congrats JJay!!! This is an amazing start of the month!!
> 
> Bonnie I had my peak yesterday and today so I should be O soon and testing on the 12th instead of the 19th. Thanks

:dust:
Done
Let this wonderful streak continue!
I am so excited for us all!


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations for all the :bfp: This is wonderful :happydance: I can't wait to test now, this is amazing plus I have had a constant dull pain in my lower right side. Is it baby, AF or appendicitis :haha:


----------



## MissusO

chickenchaser said:


> Congratulations for all the :bfp: This is wonderful :happydance: I can't wait to test now, this is amazing plus I have had a constant dull pain in my lower right side. Is it baby, AF or appendicitis :haha:

LOL, I too appear to have appendicitis / AF or a BFP.

Fingers crossed for us both and everyone else waiting. Congrats to all who have good news so far.

Missuso :dust:


----------



## myra

WOW! What a start to the month. Congratulations JJay!!!
--

And here's hoping that all those appendicitis episodes here turn into :bfp:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Appendicitis or ovulation (mutant with two appendix or releasing two eggs?-pain on both sides :shrug:):haha:


----------



## Lady H

I don't have an appendix and I have no pains!


----------



## myra

Lady H said:


> I don't have an appendix and I have no pains!

This time around, I didn't have any pains either (versus previous cycles where I had more cramping & sharp pains going on). This time I had 2 days of almost-cramp-like feeling but I think it was more intestinal. I only had cramps after I got my BFP, and that just lasted for about 2 hours. 
So, appendix, pains or not, BFP is still possible!


----------



## mummyb2b

myra said:


> I know they say "a line is a line" no matter how faint but I'm too nervous to be convinced....yet...!
> 
> I took an IC hpt this morning. I didn't really expect to see a BFP today, so afterwards I got in the shower instead of waiting around 5 minutes...so it was probably 15 minutes after I tested that I checked and it had a very faint 2nd line. So I dipped again. Same. Did another with just water for comparison~ no 2nd line. I know it is a faint line but in all the tests I've done, I've never had anything for a 2nd line, except evaporation with the blue dye tests.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, this is my month?? I won't see my OH until tonight or tomorrow and would love to have a darker line when I show him. I'll test again tomorrow w FRER and maybe I'll get a dark enough line to believe it...!

a line is definately a line! congratulations! woohoo! h & h 9 months!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

JJay said:


> OMG I've just done a FRER test and there is a faint line! Is this the June luck?
> 
> I've posted a pic in the pregnancy test section and would really appreciate any opinions
> 
> J x

woohoo congratulations! this is indeed the lucky thread! i just know it!!! h & h 9months to you !!!!!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ohhh I test first thing tomorrow morning and I'm more nervous than I have ever been before testing! I'll only be 13dpo... but here is hoping that the streak continues with each and every one of us!:happydance:!!!

HUGE Congrats to our 3 BFPs so far!! :mail::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lots of :dust:

Chart looks great!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Any updates Sarajewel & AltaMom???


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations JJay, this thread is on a roll. Long may this luck continue :happydance: x


----------



## starlight2801

Well I'm confused.com when it comes to this cycle ladies.

I was expecting it to be a bit :wacko: following my miscarraige but was secretly hoping it would ping straight back to normal.

I'm not really sure if and when I've O'd and haven't BD'd a right lot but for the last few days I've had lots of white, watery CM and on and off nausea. I tested BFN on an internet cheapy on Thursday last week but bought myself a Superdrug early test that I thought i'd do Tuesday or Wednesday this week.

I'm not really too hopeful but on the otherhand I don't feel like AF is about to show up and by the dates where I've had fertile signs so far I would have thought she would be here :shrug:

I'm going to Download festival next weekend and I'm sincerely hoping that AF isn't saving herself to show up then. AF, camping and festival toilets are a bad combination, lol.

Please please please let this lucky thread be lucky for me, and for all you other ladies too :hugs: x


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:

I really, REALLY thought this was it.


----------



## Lady H

HTJ :hugs::hugs: may still be a day or two early, how long is you lp normally?


----------



## PatTabs

HitTheJackpot said:


> :bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:
> 
> I really, REALLY thought this was it.

You're not out til the witch shows.....:hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Lady H, FF has me at a 16 day LP. I probably am testing a little early, so I suppose there is still a slim chance. I don't think I'll load up on caffeine and ibuprofen quiet yet ... but my hopes are pretty much dashed. Time will tell I guess.

Thanks for the encouragement, PatTabs I'm not quite sure when to expect AF though because we moved my trigger shot and IUI two days earlier this cycle. Here's to hoping.


----------



## myra

HitTheJackpot said:


> :bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:
> 
> I really, REALLY thought this was it.


It may still be too early. I looked at your chart~ if your April is a typical cycle, at 13dpo, you are still in the midst of your lp.As long as AF doesn't show that's a good sign.:hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## myra

starlight2801 said:


> Well I'm confused.com when it comes to this cycle ladies.
> 
> I was expecting it to be a bit :wacko: following my miscarraige but was secretly hoping it would ping straight back to normal.
> 
> I'm not really sure if and when I've O'd and haven't BD'd a right lot but for the last few days I've had lots of white, watery CM and on and off nausea. I tested BFN on an internet cheapy on Thursday last week but bought myself a Superdrug early test that I thought i'd do Tuesday or Wednesday this week.
> 
> I'm not really too hopeful but on the otherhand I don't feel like AF is about to show up and by the dates where I've had fertile signs so far I would have thought she would be here :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to Download festival next weekend and I'm sincerely hoping that AF isn't saving herself to show up then. AF, camping and festival toilets are a bad combination, lol.
> 
> Please please please let this lucky thread be lucky for me, and for all you other ladies too :hugs: x

The CM & nausea are good signs! Fx'd for you.
:dust:


----------



## starlight2801

HitTheJackpot said:


> :bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:
> 
> I really, REALLY thought this was it.

It still could be :hugs:

Give it a couple of days and try again. Could well be just a little early x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Starlight and Jackpot-its still early---your not out yet!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Tested yesteday and BFN. No AF yet, but this happened last cycle, so I'm just waiting for her to show. I took the BFN really hard, and had a complete meltdown yesterday. I cried pretty much all morning. Not sure why this cycle, and not the others in the last year and a half. I just think that it might never happen. I'm not sure if I would qualify for IVF as I'm 39 (40 in Jan) and have some extra weight. We can afford the IVF, the drugs are almost all covered by my insurance, and the extra stuff we could manage. I just don't know anymore what to do. 

Ugh, sorry for my rant ladies. Feel like I'm being Debbie Downer :(

I am so very happy for those who got their BFP's though! A big congrats to you all! xoxo


----------



## starlight2801

Im sorry for your BFN AltaMom :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

hang in there alta...
:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

AltaMom :hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Bonnie,

Could you please put me down for June 23 testing date!

This is my first cycle TTC. I am trying to conceive #3.


----------



## Bonnie1990

goddess25 said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> Could you please put me down for June 23 testing date!
> 
> This is my first cycle TTC. I am trying to conceive #3.

good luck! :dust:


----------



## goddess25

Thank you.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks so much ladies. I haven't given up ALL hope, but most :shrug:. Taking it harder than ever... just tears, and lots of them. Lordy do I HATE crying!

I'll be fine... just need to get the emotions out, I guess.

*hugs* thanks again, girls!


----------



## Lady H

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry Hit and Alta. We all feel your pain. I can totally relate. For those that don't know me I'm on a few other threads. I am 42 and ttc# but # 1 with dh. Bonnie can you put me down for June 12th? Thanks


----------



## myra

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Tested yesteday and BFN. No AF yet, but this happened last cycle, so I'm just waiting for her to show. I took the BFN really hard, and had a complete meltdown yesterday. I cried pretty much all morning. Not sure why this cycle, and not the others in the last year and a half. I just think that it might never happen. I'm not sure if I would qualify for IVF as I'm 39 (40 in Jan) and have some extra weight. We can afford the IVF, the drugs are almost all covered by my insurance, and the extra stuff we could manage. I just don't know anymore what to do.
> 
> Ugh, sorry for my rant ladies. Feel like I'm being Debbie Downer :(
> 
> I am so very happy for those who got their BFP's though! A big congrats to you all! xoxo

Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

hugs to you who got a BFN I hope that will change for you soon


----------



## chickenchaser

Well I'm out for this month. The witch got me first thing this morning. But I'm OK it was only our first go and at least she had the decency to come 2 days early so I didn't have the chance to test.

Hope you are all OK.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry chicken. Hopefully next cycle will be the one :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Chicken - Love the positive attitude! I need to take a page from your book, methinks! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SaraJewel

I'm out, AF came yesterday................

Congrats to others who got their BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Onwards and upwards to the rest of us.....................


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs chicken & Sara. :hugs:

Hi mg! Adding you 
:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Our cycles are sync bonnie! ff gave me crosshairs today and I'm also 3dpo. :happydance:


----------



## myra

Got blood work results today but still no definite answer....Hcg under 5= not pregnant. Mine is 6, which technically means pregnant but its really low. So the nurse said it was just very early in the pregnancy  or that its a chemical pregnancy :-( .... she said they don't usually do blood work until after missing AF (which was due yest or today...today is 14 dpo) 
I've continued to get very faint positives with ICs but still negative with FRER & CB digi...
I'm going in for more blood work today. So more waiting to find out which direction this is going...but at least it wasn't a def negative & temps are still elevated & no signs of AF. I'm hoping Friday's spotting/cramping was implantation.....hoping, hoping, hoping that I get good news tomorrow!

All this while trying to teach middle school students...I think I was a little impatient w them after the call from my doc's office...


----------



## Madrid98

Take it easy Myra! If you got a result of 6 it may well increase during the next couple of days. Keep as positive as you can hun :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: so sorry chicken....

.I agree with you on not having to test....AF due on Wed but not going to do anything until Sunday..I'd rather the witch showed than be faced with a BFN!

Anyway positivethoughtpositivethoughts...busying myself making cupcakes for our jubilee street party tomorrow instead!


----------



## POASFiend

Myra I'm hoping good things for you.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Oh Myra! Keeping you in my thoughts today!!


----------



## starlight2801

I'm thinking of you Myra, hoping for good news after your next bloodwork. 

Hang in there :hugs: xxx


----------



## Meeru8

Well after nearly 9 years of trying we have our first...................

:bfp:

We are stunned and over the moon.

I cheated and hpt last week then I did it another 4 times over the week on the run up to today. Each time the 2nd line got darker.

OMG!! we still can't believe it.

Just hope everything goes just as well from now till early feb, our due time and my b'day.

We'll be having a 7week scan on the 20th JUne 2012.

Good luck to all.

xxx x


----------



## Lady H

Yay Meeru congratulations, just when i thought this thread was done for BFP we get another, hope for us yet! Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Meeru!! H & H 9 months to you!!


----------



## Milty

Congrats!!!!

This is an amazing month


----------



## Madrid98

Haven't you tested Lady? You probably could today at 10dpo; or are you waiting until af is late?


----------



## Lady H

Bfn's bring me down hard so I am hanging on as long as I can. I have absolutely no symptoms at all this month so pretty sure the stick will be a "whitey" anyways!


----------



## starlight2801

Wow congratulations Meeru, that's fantastic news :thumbup: x


----------



## myra

Meeru- What great news! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Lady H said:


> Bfn's bring me down hard so I am hanging on as long as I can. I have absolutely no symptoms at all this month so pretty sure the stick will be a "whitey" anyways!

Not necessarily. No symptoms is always a good sign in my book :thumbup:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Meeru that's amazing!!! Congratulations on soooooo many levels!! If I wasn't in heels I would jump for joy for you!! :D:D:D

Lady H :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there darlin'! Try not to let the bfns get you down... you gotta keep a PMA, girlie! :D My DP always says positivity = pregnancy ... eventually :D hehe! Keeping our fxed for ya love!


----------



## trying4four

Hi Bonnie! Can you put me down to test on June 15 pls?


----------



## JJay

Congratulations Meeru! Xxxx


----------



## trying4four

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Tested yesteday and BFN.

Hugs AltaMom :hugs: Hang in there!


----------



## trying4four

Meeru8 said:


> Well after nearly 9 years of trying we have our first..................:bfp:

Congratulations! So very happy for you!


----------



## mummyb2b

Meeru8 said:


> Well after nearly 9 years of trying we have our first...................
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> We are stunned and over the moon.
> 
> I cheated and hpt last week then I did it another 4 times over the week on the run up to today. Each time the 2nd line got darker.
> 
> OMG!! we still can't believe it.
> 
> Just hope everything goes just as well from now till early feb, our due time and my b'day.
> 
> We'll be having a 7week scan on the 20th JUne 2012.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> xxx x

woohoo another bfp we gotta keep them coming!!! congratulations meeru!!! h & h 9 months!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Meeru8 said:


> Well after nearly 9 years of trying we have our first...................
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> We are stunned and over the moon.
> 
> I cheated and hpt last week then I did it another 4 times over the week on the run up to today. Each time the 2nd line got darker.
> 
> OMG!! we still can't believe it.
> 
> Just hope everything goes just as well from now till early feb, our due time and my b'day.
> 
> We'll be having a 7week scan on the 20th JUne 2012.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> xxx x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats!!!!



myra said:


> Got blood work results today but still no definite answer....Hcg under 5= not pregnant. Mine is 6, which technically means pregnant but its really low. So the nurse said it was just very early in the pregnancy  or that its a chemical pregnancy :-( .... she said they don't usually do blood work until after missing AF (which was due yest or today...today is 14 dpo)
> I've continued to get very faint positives with ICs but still negative with FRER & CB digi...
> I'm going in for more blood work today. So more waiting to find out which direction this is going...but at least it wasn't a def negative & temps are still elevated & no signs of AF. I'm hoping Friday's spotting/cramping was implantation.....hoping, hoping, hoping that I get good news tomorrow!
> 
> All this while trying to teach middle school students...I think I was a little impatient w them after the call from my doc's office...

:baby::baby:hang in there-stick sitck!!!!



trying4four said:


> Hi Bonnie! Can you put me down to test on June 15 pls?

Done! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

Lady H said:


> Bfn's bring me down hard so I am hanging on as long as I can. I have absolutely no symptoms at all this month so pretty sure the stick will be a "whitey" anyways!

dont write yourself off yet, there's still time and nothing definate unfil AF shows 

:hugs:


----------



## myra

:hugs: Chicken 

:hugs: Sara

I hope you both start the July thread off with the excitement of BFPs to report!! :flower: :flower:


----------



## myra

As an aside to my back and forth wondering & worrying.......

I have to say that the June testing thread is a great team of really wonderful women!! Glad I finally got around to joining a group, both the +35 & the June thread. You all make me feel much better, help keep me positive and I love seeing how much everyone supports each other. :dance:


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Myra, I've lived off the kindness of strangers since January and it's really helped. X


----------



## mummyb2b

i know its far too early for any ss, i'm 4dpo but today i been going to the bathroom so frequently i cant help but wonder! it's probably that i had lots to drinthat k (although didn't think i had) or that due to hot weather over past few days, i was retaining water and now the weather turned its my body getting rid of retained fluid!

but.......i cant help but wonder........is it possible to have signs this early???


----------



## Lady H

I guess anything is possible mb2b, fx. Xxxx


----------



## starlight2801

myra said:


> As an aside to my back and forth wondering & worrying.......
> 
> I have to say that the June testing thread is a great team of really wonderful women!! Glad I finally got around to joining a group, both the +35 & the June thread. You all make me feel much better, help keep me positive and I love seeing how much everyone supports each other. :dance:

I am glad you are keeping positive Myra :hugs:

I have to say in these past few weeks since my MC I have relied really heavily on you ladies on B&B, much more than my friends in 'real life'.

I'm not sure whether my B&B girls have kept me sane or more supported me through my insanity without judging me but either way I love this forum and the ladies on here :flower: x


----------



## PatTabs

Meeru...absolutely thrilled for you!!! :happydance:

Myra...got everything crossed for you!

Is it really 4 BFPs in 4 days...bloody amazing!!

Bit emotional today..been blubbing at anything and all through the Diamond jubilee concert for some reason, really hope this a special year for us all...


----------



## Mom To 2

CONGRATS to all the BFP!!!! This tread is so much better than last month with all the BFN, hope I get mine next week....:winkwink:


----------



## Lady H

My temperature is taking a nosedive so not going to test. Looks like I'm out.


----------



## starlight2801

Lady H said:


> My temperature is taking a nosedive so not going to test. Looks like I'm out.

Aww no! I'm sorry to hear that hun.

Massive hugs :hugs: and really hope that July is your month xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Lady H said:


> My temperature is taking a nosedive so not going to test. Looks like I'm out.

That's normal as long as its not at 14dpo so don't give up just yet!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes it's still early and can hop back up
Hugs anyway! Xoxo


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> My temperature is taking a nosedive so not going to test. Looks like I'm out.

Hi Lady, you're not out yet....:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Bonnie can you put me down for AF pls, is there a July thread???


Hoping for many more BFP:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for a bump-er month


----------



## PatTabs

Darn that witch ...:hugs: Dylis...


----------



## myra

Well, I'm expecting the blood work will tell me that this is a chemical pregnancy. Temp dropped below my coverline this morning & I started spotting, so I think AF is coming. :wacko:

But on the positive side...this is the 1st time I've used such sensitive tests so I actually picked up a BFP for once!! I've had all the same symptoms & suspected as much 3 other times in the past 7 months but with the usual tests, I never actually had a + before AF eventually showed. So at least I now I know that I CAN get pregnant and that I WASN'T crazy for thinking I was those other months! :flower:

I'm not sure what the next step is (and, of course, I still need to hear back from the doc's office re: my blood work. Though today I'll make sure not to answer my phone in the middle of a class again!). I'll ask the nurse about it when I talk to her later this morning.


----------



## Lady H

Aw Dylis, Myra big hugs xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:dylis and Myra

I don't know if anyone has started a July thread yet. 

Myra-have they tested your progesterone levels?
Keep us updated-not marking the witch until she's here. :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Myra and Dylis :hugs:

Myra I'm glad you are thinking positive. It's true that even in a worse case scenario you now know can get pregnant and if not this time, one day you will be holding your baby in your arms :hugs: x


----------



## POASFiend

Myra I'm so sorry. Next step is running bloodwork and getting a referral to a specialist. Congrats to our other bfps wow this is a good month. I'm still pretty nervous. They do have me on progesterone even though my levels were normal just to be on the safe side. I need to make it to the six week mark before I start believing it.


----------



## myra

Thanks all :hugs: :hugs:

I'm officially joining the July thread since my Hcg dropped. 
When the nurse calls me back, I'll ask her about running more blood work & the specialist referral. I'm disappointed :cry: but fingers crossed that an easy solution will come & that the right time for a sticky BFP will come in the not too distant future.

Til then I'm expectantly waiting to see more of you bringing in the BFPs to this months thread!!:dust:


----------



## MissusO

congrats to all the BFPs so far, great for only 5th June.

Am afraid am out, :witch: today. Been a bit of a crap 24 hours as hubby was away but back now and we can get on with bit of PMA and :sex: for next month. Got my birthday on Friday to look forward too and might even open a bottle of fizz :thumbup:

Huge good luck for the rest of the month ladies :dust:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm really scared ladies.

I am still getting on/off nausea and have so much watery CM that I've spent today running backwards and forwards to the bathroom to see if AF had arrived :blush:

I've decided it's worth testing tomorrow and with the promising symptoms I'm daring to be a little bit hopeful. 

I'm scared because I can feel my hopes rising but I'm all too aware that there's every possibility of a BFN and my symptoms still being down to post MC hormonal weirdness :wacko:

I think I'll be crushed by a BFN but at the same time I'm going away for a long weekend on Thursday and it makes sense to test before then.

I feel sick just thinking about it xx


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Starlight, if knowing one way or the other helps you go for it xxxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: starlight


----------



## michellek1975

Can you put me down for June 12th please....I'd love to join you ladies. Much baby dust to all! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AltaMom

I'm officially out ladies. AF arrived today. Will be calling my Gyne for an appt tomorrow to see where to go next. Best of luck and much baby dust to those still to come, and sorry for the others that were caught by the witch.


----------



## starlight2801

:cry:

Ok so I woke up in the early hours needing to pee and thought I might as well POAS and as half expected I have the dreaded BFN :-(

I can honestly say I have never been more gutted by a BFN, and they always get me down.

I have no AF symptoms and loads and loads of watery discharge so no hope of a new cycle and TTC again on the immediate horizon.

It sounds irrational but I'm so angry with my body for putting me through this c**p. I just want things to be normal.

Bonnie I guess I'm not out (I put my test date originally down as 17th, which is 6 weeks after my MC) so I'll still keep you updated but I'm not feeling positive at all. I hate the tww when it's only 2 weeks but not coping well with this at all xx


----------



## trying4four

:hugs: starlight


----------



## myra

AltaMom :flower: & starlight :flower:~ Sending you both lots of hugs :hugs: 


AFM, My doc referred me to an fertility specialist here, so I have a consult on Monday to find out next steps. Makes me feel a bit better knowing I have a concrete next step.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:hug: ladies! Such a hard road we are all on! So glad we have each other to be there on the days that we aren't feeling quite so strong. Hang in there girls... I'll keep each and every one of you in my thoughts and we'll all get through this together! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> I'm officially out ladies. AF arrived today. Will be calling my Gyne for an appt tomorrow to see where to go next. Best of luck and much baby dust to those still to come, and sorry for the others that were caught by the witch.

:hugs:



michellek1975 said:


> Can you put me down for June 12th please....I'd love to join you ladies. Much baby dust to all!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Done. :dust:



starlight2801 said:


> :cry:
> 
> Ok so I woke up in the early hours needing to pee and thought I might as well POAS and as half expected I have the dreaded BFN :-(
> 
> I can honestly say I have never been more gutted by a BFN, and they always get me down.
> 
> I have no AF symptoms and loads and loads of watery discharge so no hope of a new cycle and TTC again on the immediate horizon.
> 
> It sounds irrational but I'm so angry with my body for putting me through this c**p. I just want things to be normal.
> 
> Bonnie I guess I'm not out (I put my test date originally down as 17th, which is 6 weeks after my MC) so I'll still keep you updated but I'm not feeling positive at all. I hate the tww when it's only 2 weeks but not coping well with this at all xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies thought I'd give you my update. First congrats to those with BFP and sorry to those that the witch got!

I stupidly tested at 8dpo and got a faint positive but then noticed test was out of date, so didn't know what to think. Next day 2 BFN, then this morning had another v faint BFP. But have been experiencing (TMI) brown discharge when wiping in the loo. I really though AF arrived last night but nothing other than this brown discharge. It's not much even for a panty liner. So not sure if this is a slow start to AF or what. My cycle is messed up due to coming off BC.
Sorry that was long!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Brown spotting could be normal. Hang in there!

Looking for updates:
ColtinEric....any news?


----------



## POASFiend

myra I'm so glad you already have an appt since limbo is never fun. That's quick. Here they told me it was an 8 month wait. So they still have me on the waitlist in case of something. Many hugs to you. I hope your bloodwork comes back normal and that this is just a fluke. 

Sorry to those who AF has visited.

Macmad. Oh the dreaded EARLY test, how it can drive you mad. Hopefully everything straightens out for you. Mixed messages are the worst.


----------



## dan-o

Sign me up ladies! I'll be testing on DH's birthday 26th June (unless I O early!)


----------



## pinkgeek

Can i join in? I'm still pretty new to this site but will be testing by Monday June 11th - AF is due on Wednesday June 13 :) We had a chemical last month so we are hoping this works this month:)

I look forward to checking this thread daily!! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

dan-o said:


> Sign me up ladies! I'll be testing on DH's birthday 26th June (unless I O early!)




pinkgeek said:


> Can i join in? I'm still pretty new to this site but will be testing by Monday June 11th - AF is due on Wednesday June 13 :) We had a chemical last month so we are hoping this works this month:)
> 
> I look forward to checking this thread daily!! Baby dust to everyone!!

Done! Welcome! :dust:


----------



## Casper72

Bonnie, I got a BFN today!!!! I can't believe it! I am going in for a blood test this afternoon to confirm but 4 positive home tests make a pretty compelling case. Please let it stick. Please let it stick. Please let it stick! It's been 11 months of trying, 3 failed IUIs, my doc telling us just 2 days ago it's never going to happen for us, then BAM! BFP!!! I want to prove him wrong and have a healthy pregnancy and baby.


----------



## trying4four

Casper - sending sticky vibes your way!!


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks for the :hugs:

I'm going away for a few days now but I'll check on the thread when I get back.

Hope the BFP's start rolling in again xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Whoo hoo Casper!!!!!!!

Omg I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Milty

Casper do you mean you got a BFP today?


----------



## Lady H

Yes Casper. Was not sure if you meant BFP? So used to typing that though could be a typo? I hope it is and you have a BFP......! Fx


----------



## PatTabs

Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: AltaMom and Starlight...

Macmad -sounds positive to me...Hang in there!

Caspar - congrats wishing lots of sticky beanness for you!! :happydance:


----------



## PatTabs

Ooh forgot. Loadsa :dust: to the new ladies chasing a June bug!


----------



## Lady H

Temp below cover line this am and some slightly brown cm this evening, the dream of pregnant before 40 is over. :cry::cry:


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Temp below cover line this am and some slightly brown cm this evening, the dream of pregnant before 40 is over. :cry::cry:

Aww Lady am so so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Still a chance it's not. :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Lady H :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry sweetie... but try not to give up!:hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

I'd like to hear from the 5 BFP's did they feel any different, if so what and when?
Might make this LONG two week wait a little more bearable.


----------



## Casper72

Milty said:


> Casper do you mean you got a BFP today?

Yes, I sure did! I was due to start today but didn't and no signs of AF so I tested. BFP!


----------



## Casper72

Lady H said:


> Yes Casper. Was not sure if you meant BFP? So used to typing that though could be a typo? I hope it is and you have a BFP......! Fx

Shoot yes, BFP today. You're right, I'm so used to typing bfn my fingers must have gone on autopilot.


----------



## Casper72

2have4kids said:


> I'd like to hear from the 5 BFP's did they feel any different, if so what and when?
> Might make this LONG two week wait a little more bearable.

The things I noticed over the past week were that my sense of smell seems crazy strong right now, and my CM is different. Usually at this time in my cycle it's thick and paste like but for the past 5 or 6 days it has been thinner and there's a lot more of it. My BBS are usually sore for about a week and a half leading up to AF, but this month they only really started getting sore yesterday. My tummy feels icky, like the flu or like I ate something bad and it comes and goes. This afternoon I have a slight headache. 

It's so hard to tell b/c all of these symptoms are so close to AF symptoms. I really didn't think I would get a BFP. I had no clue and I always thought when it happened I would know. Go figure and good luck to you. Hoping you get your BFP too!


----------



## Milty

Congrats !!! I'm excited for you ...now go tell your doc to shove it!


----------



## Macmad

I'm out! Witch has got me, onto next cycle  x


----------



## Lady H

Hugs Macmad x


----------



## Macmad

Casper72 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Casper do you mean you got a BFP today?
> 
> Yes, I sure did! I was due to start today but didn't and no signs of AF so I tested. BFP!Click to expand...

Massive congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Casper72 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Casper do you mean you got a BFP today?
> 
> Yes, I sure did! I was due to start today but didn't and no signs of AF so I tested. BFP!Click to expand...

woohoo congratulations! h & h 9 months to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Casper72 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear from the 5 BFP's did they feel any different, if so what and when?
> Might make this LONG two week wait a little more bearable.
> 
> The things I noticed over the past week were that my sense of smell seems crazy strong right now, and my CM is different. Usually at this time in my cycle it's thick and paste like but for the past 5 or 6 days it has been thinner and there's a lot more of it. My BBS are usually sore for about a week and a half leading up to AF, but this month they only really started getting sore yesterday. My tummy feels icky, like the flu or like I ate something bad and it comes and goes. This afternoon I have a slight headache.
> 
> It's so hard to tell b/c all of these symptoms are so close to AF symptoms. I really didn't think I would get a BFP. I had no clue and I always thought when it happened I would know. Go figure and good luck to you. Hoping you get your BFP too!Click to expand...

reading this makes me feel quite positive about this month! i'm only 7dpo so too early for test yet but in last 2 days i started feeling really icky (thats only way can describe it) in my stomach, not sick just bleugh! not constant but goes away too. am sure i am (tmi) pee'ing more too (sorry) but maybe i am just ss and its in my head oh feel bit bloated too not sure if thats anything too? only time will tell i guess! :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Macmad said:


> I'm out! Witch has got me, onto next cycle  x

:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry macmad!


----------



## myra

SOOOO Sorry Lady H :flower: , Jackpot :flower: & MacMead :flower:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! Been a day or two since I have been around **5** OMG! That is AMAZING!!! Congrats!!

Casper - your story gives me big hope! I have had 3 failed IUI with most recent BFN last weekend, will HOPEFULLY be doing a 4th this month with clomid & trigger... let's hope I follow in your footsteps and that 4 is the magic #

Love to those who have been stalked by the witch :( *hugs* Hang in there... and we'll all test in July! :D


----------



## POASFiend

Caspar--Fantastic news
Lady and macmad:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Casper72

mummyb2b said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear from the 5 BFP's did they feel any different, if so what and when?
> Might make this LONG two week wait a little more bearable.
> 
> The things I noticed over the past week were that my sense of smell seems crazy strong right now, and my CM is different. Usually at this time in my cycle it's thick and paste like but for the past 5 or 6 days it has been thinner and there's a lot more of it. My BBS are usually sore for about a week and a half leading up to AF, but this month they only really started getting sore yesterday. My tummy feels icky, like the flu or like I ate something bad and it comes and goes. This afternoon I have a slight headache.
> 
> It's so hard to tell b/c all of these symptoms are so close to AF symptoms. I really didn't think I would get a BFP. I had no clue and I always thought when it happened I would know. Go figure and good luck to you. Hoping you get your BFP too!Click to expand...
> 
> reading this makes me feel quite positive about this month! i'm only 7dpo so too early for test yet but in last 2 days i started feeling really icky (thats only way can describe it) in my stomach, not sick just bleugh! not constant but goes away too. am sure i am (tmi) pee'ing more too (sorry) but maybe i am just ss and its in my head oh feel bit bloated too not sure if thats anything too? only time will tell i guess! :shrug:Click to expand...

I read somewhere that the increase of progesterone will cause you to feel bloated when first becoming pregnant. Thankfully I'm not noticing that too much yet. I've have some slight cramping/twinges similar to period cramps but not exactly the same. I forgot to mention that yesterday.

I hope you get a BFP too!


----------



## Casper72

Lady H said:


> Temp below cover line this am and some slightly brown cm this evening, the dream of pregnant before 40 is over. :cry::cry:

I'm sorry you will not be pregnant before 40. When I started my ttc journey, I was hoping to have a baby before I turned 40. That's not going to happen for me either. Keep plugging along and believe that it will happen when the time is right, I know it will. :flower:


----------



## POASFiend

My two chemicals I felt different before my BFP. Metallic taste hypersensitive smell so boobs (very noticeable) crazy dreams. Yet both times my BFPs were on the faint side. This time I didn't feel different but at 10dpo got a crazy strong positive, and I am super certain of my dates. Now I'm feeling different though. Today I got sick for the first time and boobs now sore for 2 days. Crazy deep sleeps as well.

Oh yes and crazy bloated and gassy. The mild gas cramps keep scaring me because I mistake them for the cramps I had with my two chemicals.


----------



## Casper72

Lady H said:


> Temp below cover line this am and some slightly brown cm this evening, the dream of pregnant before 40 is over. :cry::cry:

I'm so sorry. Try to keep your chin up and believe that it will happen when the time is right. :flower:


----------



## Casper72

POASFiend said:


> My two chemicals I felt different before my BFP. Metallic taste hypersensitive smell so boobs (very noticeable) crazy dreams. Yet both times my BFPs were on the faint side. This time I didn't feel different but at 10dpo got a crazy strong positive, and I am super certain of my dates. Now I'm feeling different though. Today I got sick for the first time and boobs now sore for 2 days. Crazy deep sleeps as well.
> 
> Oh yes and crazy bloated and gassy. The mild gas cramps keep scaring me because I mistake them for the cramps I had with my two chemicals.

This makes me nervous b/c I have had a super sensitive smell, sore BBS, but no metallic taste in my mouth. My BFPs were super faint to start with, but getting darker every day. My blood test was positive too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky bean. Same for you.

What DPO are you now? I am having very deep sleep too. My DH usually wakes me up when he moves, but I have been sleeping through it the past couple nights. Hopefully it's a good sign. Any headaches for you? I have been getting them but not severe, just dull.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> My two chemicals I felt different before my BFP. Metallic taste hypersensitive smell so boobs (very noticeable) crazy dreams. Yet both times my BFPs were on the faint side. This time I didn't feel different but at 10dpo got a crazy strong positive, and I am super certain of my dates. Now I'm feeling different though. Today I got sick for the first time and boobs now sore for 2 days. Crazy deep sleeps as well.
> 
> Oh yes and crazy bloated and gassy. The mild gas cramps keep scaring me because I mistake them for the cramps I had with my two chemicals.
> 
> This makes me nervous b/c I have had a super sensitive smell, sore BBS, but no metallic taste in my mouth. My BFPs were super faint to start with, but getting darker every day. My blood test was positive too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky bean. Same for you.
> 
> What DPO are you now? I am having very deep sleep too. My DH usually wakes me up when he moves, but I have been sleeping through it the past couple nights. Hopefully it's a good sign. Any headaches for you? I have been getting them but not severe, just dull.Click to expand...

I wouldn't be overly concerned-everyone is different. 
:hugs:


----------



## joanne40

Bonnie, can I creep in? I wasnt going to join a testing thread this month, as I have been really low about ttc (as you know) But for some strange reason I feel hopeful this month :thumbup:
I am due AF 20th June, but will test from 15th, as I always get a bfp 5 or 4 days before. This month I will be in Spain when testing too :wacko:
I am 42, this is month 9 for us, the longest ever it has taken me :cry:
But on a pma note, lots of dust to all you ladies, this seems like a positive thread :happydance:
Big hugs to those who have been caught by the witch......my god, I know how that feels :dohh:
I had a positive opk tuesday (2 days ago) and almost almost not quite there the day before, so I guess I ovulated yesterday. And yes, I have been doing the necessary every day since sunday (knackered.com) so I am looking forward to some sun and a break!! 
Much love
Jo xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh course you can join-so glad to see you!
:dust:


----------



## POASFiend

Casper72 said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> My two chemicals I felt different before my BFP. Metallic taste hypersensitive smell so boobs (very noticeable) crazy dreams. Yet both times my BFPs were on the faint side. This time I didn't feel different but at 10dpo got a crazy strong positive, and I am super certain of my dates. Now I'm feeling different though. Today I got sick for the first time and boobs now sore for 2 days. Crazy deep sleeps as well.
> 
> Oh yes and crazy bloated and gassy. The mild gas cramps keep scaring me because I mistake them for the cramps I had with my two chemicals.
> 
> This makes me nervous b/c I have had a super sensitive smell, sore BBS, but no metallic taste in my mouth. My BFPs were super faint to start with, but getting darker every day. My blood test was positive too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky bean. Same for you.
> 
> What DPO are you now? I am having very deep sleep too. My DH usually wakes me up when he moves, but I have been sleeping through it the past couple nights. Hopefully it's a good sign. Any headaches for you? I have been getting them but not severe, just dull.Click to expand...


Casper I'm so so so very sorry to make you nervous. I was just saying those were my symptoms and this time it was different. In no way do I want you to think this would be the same for you. I'm so very sorry. The point is that you can never predict and each time is different. 

What you are experiencing is very normal for people who ave happy and healthy pregnancies. Some people get faint BFPs even after AF is due. Please don't read into my symptoms.

Oh yes and deep sleep is a pretty common thing so you should feel good. If it makes you feel any better I think my symptoms were the start of a good thing. The symptoms stopped both times the day before I lost the pregnancy. So I think you should feel glad about your symptoms because your body is clearly going through changes, which it should be.

Yes dull headaches for me too. And I am 18dpo now.


----------



## PatTabs

Looks like I'm not going to able to continue the amazing start to the month..started spotting this afternoon. :cry:

I think my BFP in Jan is not helping, just thinking its going to happen quickly again, ho hum.

Roll on July...wishing all the beans stick for this month...we need more good news!

x


----------



## Lady H

PatTabs said:


> Looks like I'm not going to able to continue the amazing start to the month..started spotting this afternoon. :cry:
> 
> I think my BFP in Jan is not helping, just thinking its going to happen quickly again, ho hum.
> 
> Roll on July...wishing all the beans stick for this month...we need more good news!
> 
> x

 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## myra

2have4kids said:


> I'd like to hear from the 5 BFP's did they feel any different, if so what and when?
> Might make this LONG two week wait a little more bearable.

My BFP turned into a chemical preg. this month but I did have some symptoms I hadn't noticed in other months. So, for what it's worth, I'll share them since they still showed that I did conceive even if my body couldn't sustain it this month.

I had some of the typicals you read about: sore BBs (but I get that with AF too) & creamy CM from the time I ovulated until/after my BFP (not usual for me). Also, by about 7dpo, my BBs started feeling hot to the touch; slight metallic taste behind my teeth, gassy & waking up in the middle of the night really needing to pee. A couple days before that, I noticed my feet were very sweaty in my flats (not usual for me either). Around the same time, my stomach started gurgling at random times of day/night (and it didn't correspond to being hungry/full/eating/drinking). By 10dpo, I was getting full very quickly while eating. One time I had a small glass of milk and a handful of almonds, and I felt overly full as if I'd eaten a huge meal. I'd also alternate between having the chills and being so hot that I'd turn on the AC while driving in the car (though it was only 60 degrees here.)

I know some of these are random (but when symptom spotting, you look for anything!  )...and when I noticed them, I found myself running to google to see if anyone else experiencing these had received a BFP & it got me hopeful since others with sticky BFPs had similar.


----------



## viccat

Well, the :witch: got me yesterday. I feel carp - I'm travelling, got period pains, and feeling rather glum about whether I am too old for this.

On the plus side, it is nice to hear from you 35+ ladies who got your BFPs this month!! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Many hugs PatTabs :flower: & viccat :flower:

Don't give up hope~ none of us here are too old...It WILL happen! Just in its own time...though I can empathize with the frustration of "why isn't the right time now??"


----------



## More4mom

Can I join the June test list? Based on my crazy, wacky cycles (recently advised that I might have PCOS - great! :dohh:), my best guess would be that I'd test somewhere around June 20th - at the earliest. 

We'll see how that goes... Prayers for tons'o'babes for everyone!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Casper72

PAOS-thanks for your reply and don't feel bad at all. I'm not any more nervous after reading your post then I was before. That darn doctor I was seeing has got me totally paranoid about MC after telling me Monday that I would not conceive and if I do I won't carry to term. I'm as nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. I need to try not to worry about it b/c stress isn't good for the little bean. 

I will be seeing a different doc during my pregnancy.


----------



## mummyb2b

Casper72 said:


> PAOS-thanks for your reply and don't feel bad at all. I'm not any more nervous after reading your post then I was before. That darn doctor I was seeing has got me totally paranoid about MC after telling me Monday that I would not conceive and if I do I won't carry to term. I'm as nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. I need to try not to worry about it b/c stress isn't good for the little bean.
> 
> I will be seeing a different doc during my pregnancy.

dont let your doctor worry you. (easier said i know) but you have already proved him wrong and you will prove him wrong when you take you beautiful new baby in for a check up after he/she is born!!! am sure your little bean will stay sticky for you!!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

so sorry to hear the witch got some people already 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

Casper--That's really stupid of your doctor to say. I worked in obstetrics for many years and there are very few situations that you could say something like that for certain. And the info would definitely come from a specialist after much work up. Sometimes docs say the stupidest things. 

Growing up I had a chiropractor tell my mom that I would never deliver a baby naturally because my pelvis was tilted. So I better come to him 3 times a week forever. What an idiot it's the shape of the opening to your pelvis not the tilt that determines how easy a baby can get out. I had one of the easiest deliveries ever!!!!! He just wanted business I guess. Plus my pelvis was only tilted because I liked standing that way.


----------



## Lady H

:witch::cry:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

I'm so sorry lady :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lady H said:


> :witch::cry:

:grr::grr::grr:
Go get hammered for your bday
Massive hugs :hugs::hugs:xoxo


----------



## Lady H

Can't, ff reckons I will be about four DPO !! Aaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Shit! That's just cruel


----------



## Lady H

Yup!


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H I'm so sorry, Hugs to you.


----------



## Madrid98

Im so sorry lady :cry:


----------



## POASFiend

Lady get hammered BEFORE your birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi! Please put me down for June 15th! Here's hoping.....:)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrs. T said:


> Hi! Please put me down for June 15th! Here's hoping.....:)

done :dust:

Wow the 15th is a busy day! Lots of POAS action!


----------



## myra

Bonnie- your chart is looking promising!!

F'xd & :dust::dust:


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie thank you for including me! Here is the 10 dpo photo (today). It's so early, i hope it sticks!

Dysan.
 



Attached Files:







Test June 9.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lady H

Dysan said:


> Bonnie thank you for including me! Here is the 10 dpo photo (today). It's so early, i hope it sticks!
> 
> Dysan.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Eeeeeeeeeee! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Dysan

Thanks Lady H!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Bonnie thank you for including me! Here is the 10 dpo photo (today). It's so early, i hope it sticks!
> 
> Dysan.

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::yipee::headspin::wohoo::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## PatTabs

Woo hoo Dysan...:happydance:


----------



## AltaMom

Yay! Another BFP for June. How exciting. Congrats Dysan.

As for me, can't get in to see my Gyne until July, so another cycle will happen by then. Has anyone started a July thread yet?


----------



## myra

CONGRATULATIONS Dysan!!!! :happydance:

AltaMom~ I was looking yesterday but haven't seen a July thread yet.


----------



## Madrid98

Dysan congratulations!! That's a very good line for 10dpo!

Alta I think there is no July thread so I've started one myself :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...thread-looking-march-baby-_.html#post18742707


----------



## Bonnie1990

THIS THREAD IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats Dyson! Great line for 10dpo! :happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Who's next.........?!


----------



## Milty

I have a good guess based on someone's chart:winkwink:


----------



## ccdd

Hi Bonnie, i would like to join in this thread as well. Can you please add me in for 22nd June?

Thanks and :dust: to all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

ccdd said:


> Hi Bonnie, i would like to join in this thread as well. Can you please add me in for 22nd June?
> 
> Thanks and :dust: to all!

done! :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

I know you were talking about Bonnie but I'm afraid I think I'm next. That's if the lines get darker.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0706.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bonnie1990

Too many ahead of me for me to be next'
Omg!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## myra

Woohooooo Madrid!!! A line is a line is a line....no matter how faint! :happydance:

WHAT A MONTH...so far!! I can't wait to see how many more BFPs we have coming down the line! 
:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Milty

Yeah Madrid sooo excited for you!!!:hugs:
:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Can you add me please to test on June the 25 th ,it's my wedding anniversary ,hope it brings me luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Done!
:dust:


----------



## trying4four

Congrats Madrid!!


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations Madrid :happydance:

Update from me, AF arrived while I was away.

To be honest I'm not too unhappy about it. At least it brings my most confusing cycle ever to a close and hopefully this new one will be normal.

So I'm officially on CD5 and out of the running for June. Fingers crossed I'll get lucky for July instead x


----------



## Casper72

Madrid--That's exactly how mine started out, very, very faint. It will get darker. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Congratulations Madrid :happydance:
> 
> Update from me, AF arrived while I was away.
> 
> To be honest I'm not too unhappy about it. At least it brings my most confusing cycle ever to a close and hopefully this new one will be normal.
> 
> So I'm officially on CD5 and out of the running for June. Fingers crossed I'll get lucky for July instead x

:hugs: and fx'd for July!


----------



## Xanth

:hi: Bonnie.

I said I was coming to join this lucky thread :thumbup:

Can you put me down for the 25th June please :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Xanth said:


> :hi: Bonnie.
> 
> I said I was coming to join this lucky thread :thumbup:
> 
> Can you put me down for the 25th June please :hugs:

Done!
:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Congrats again Madrid!!! :thumbup:

Boo to the witch for you Starlight, CD4 for me so not far behind you.. :hugs:

C'mon ladies lets get to those double digits this week!!!:loopy:


----------



## starlight2801

PatTabs said:


> Congrats again Madrid!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Boo to the witch for you Starlight, CD4 for me so not far behind you.. :hugs:
> 
> C'mon ladies lets get to those double digits this week!!!:loopy:

:hugs: right back at you :hugs:

Hoping this thread still proves lucky for the ladies yet to test and that this cycle is lucky for both of us x


----------



## michellek1975

I can't believe I get to say this, but put me down for a :bfp: I tested over the weekend and on hpts and got a positive, but today I had my blood beta and it was 76! I should be 3w6d according to my ovulation day! Good luck to all you ladies, and congrats on the other positives. I pray this is my sticky bean! I still am so scared to even believe this.


----------



## myra

WOW!!!! The BFP excitement continues!! :happydance:

Congratulations, Michelle!!!


----------



## myra

Starlight- glad you're finding some positive about this~ and I do hope your next cycle is much more straightforward, culminating with a great BFP!
:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

michellek1975 said:


> I can't believe I get to say this, but put me down for a :bfp: I tested over the weekend and on hpts and got a positive, but today I had my blood beta and it was 76! I should be 3w6d according to my ovulation day! Good luck to all you ladies, and congrats on the other positives. I pray this is my sticky bean! I still am so scared to even believe this.

I cannot believe this!!! Another!!!
Congrats!!!
Omg!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Congrats!

Bonnie when are you testing?


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats michelle!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Omg congratulations to the new bfp's h & h 9 months to you all! What an amazing thread we got here! Bonnie you run off your feet updating! Hope we get to see a bfp update for you too!


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh my goodness, this thread is AMAZING!!!! Congrats to the new BFP ladies!!!!! I'm going to do a early test at 11dpo in the morning, hope I'm next!


----------



## POASFiend

This thread is insane!!!!!!!! I'm excited that it started with mine first, I never ever get to start anything!


----------



## Xanth

Wow this thread really is a lucky one. 

Big congrats to all the new BFPs. 

Fingers crossed for more to come.


----------



## Lady H

lets get to double figures.....go ladies!


----------



## 44andHoping

OMGGGGGGGGGGG girls!!!
Just popped in to catch up on this thread and saw all those B F P ssssssssss!! Woo HOO!!

Happy happy days!!

AFM - small spotting and a big temp drop today so I will say 'Im out" but of course will wait until she comes and officially give the word...for certain within the next 48 hrs as per usual. *siiigh*

But, that being said this thread has given me a little hope for the future even though time is running out fast.

Happy & extra healthy 9 months to you all!!!!


----------



## ccdd

I agree! This really seems like a very positive group :) :dust: to all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes this has been an amazing thread and we are still in the beginning!

Milty-I have already had a bfn but I know it is still early and my ov date is a tad confusing so I could only be 8dpo instead of 10 so I'll keep trucking along and hope to join the bump crew soon!

:hugs: 44....

Who knew this would such an awesome month!
I am honored to track all of you wonderful ladies! I wish we all could get a BFP next to out name!


----------



## ccdd

Thanks to you Bonnie! I sincerely pray that you get your BFP! :)

:dust: :)


----------



## Mom To 2

It's MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Two tests done this morning at 11 dpo, one FRER and a Clearblue digital.
I truly think, besides a blessing from God, what did it for us was the SMEP plan. This was my 6th cycle since my mc, and our first month of trying SMEP.
Symptoms the past few days...sore boobs (normal for me before AF, but the huge one was for the past two days I wold get slight motion sickness/dizzy spells. Have not had that since last pregnancy.
Good Luck to everyone!! This is the month to be on this tread for sure!


----------



## Milty

Congrats!!!

Very excited for you


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

DOUBLE DIGITS BABY!!!!!

What a ride!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

well bonnie i dont know how long this will last but for now can you add me as no 11 :bfp: xxxxx

congrats to all the new bfp's xxxx


----------



## Xanth

Mom To 2 said:


> It's MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Two tests done this morning at 11 dpo, one FRER and a Clearblue digital.
> I truly think, besides a blessing from God, what did it for us was the SMEP plan. This was my 6th cycle since my mc, and our first month of trying SMEP.
> Symptoms the past few days...sore boobs (normal for me before AF, but the huge one was for the past two days I wold get slight motion sickness/dizzy spells. Have not had that since last pregnancy.
> Good Luck to everyone!! This is the month to be on this tread for sure!

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Xanth

Mrskg said:


> well bonnie i dont know how long this will last but for now can you add me as no 11 :bfp: xxxxx
> 
> congrats to all the new bfp's xxxx

OMG!!!
Running over to your thread now!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrskg said:


> well bonnie i dont know how long this will last but for now can you add me as no 11 :bfp: xxxxx
> 
> congrats to all the new bfp's xxxx

Whoo hoo! 
I wanted to update as I did moms but I wanted to wait until you were ready!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Congrats Mrskg


----------



## Casper72

Mom To 2 said:


> It's MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Two tests done this morning at 11 dpo, one FRER and a Clearblue digital.
> I truly think, besides a blessing from God, what did it for us was the SMEP plan. This was my 6th cycle since my mc, and our first month of trying SMEP.
> Symptoms the past few days...sore boobs (normal for me before AF, but the huge one was for the past two days I wold get slight motion sickness/dizzy spells. Have not had that since last pregnancy.
> Good Luck to everyone!! This is the month to be on this tread for sure!

I got goose bumps and tears in my eyes reading your post because I know how you are feeling right now. So happy for you!!!!! PS-the tears could be the hormones, who knows lol


----------



## Casper72

Congratulations Michelle!


----------



## Mom To 2

[/QUOTE]

I got goose bumps and tears in my eyes reading your post because I know how you are feeling right now. So happy for you!!!!! PS-the tears could be the hormones, who knows lol[/QUOTE]

Your awesome, :hugs: thanks so much!


----------



## Desperado167

Casper72 said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> It's MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Two tests done this morning at 11 dpo, one FRER and a Clearblue digital.
> I truly think, besides a blessing from God, what did it for us was the SMEP plan. This was my 6th cycle since my mc, and our first month of trying SMEP.
> Symptoms the past few days...sore boobs (normal for me before AF, but the huge one was for the past two days I wold get slight motion sickness/dizzy spells. Have not had that since last pregnancy.
> Good Luck to everyone!! This is the month to be on this tread for sure!
> 
> I got goose bumps and tears in my eyes reading your post because I know how you are feeling right now. So happy for you!!!!! PS-the tears could be the hormones, who knows lolClick to expand...

Can I just ask wen u dtd ?:hugs:


----------



## trying4four

Congratulations!
What's SMEP?


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> Congratulations!
> What's SMEP?

Sperm Meets Egg Plan:spermy:

Out on google


----------



## ccdd

Congratulations to all the BFPs!!! :)


----------



## starlight2801

Omg more BFP's :happydance:

Congratulations and H&H 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## Lady H

OMG this is amazing. So gutted I was not one of the bfp's but excited for u all xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

i'm gutted for you too ladyh :cry: still time to be bump buddies though :thumbup:


----------



## PatTabs

OMG OMG OMG OMG 24hrs away and it's gone BFP crazy !!

So thrilled for you all.... :wohoo: :loopy: :wohoo:

Hope the luck lasts to July....


----------



## JJay

Hurray for all the BFPs!!!!!! :) I'll be checking back in a couple of days hoping to see your BFP Bonnie. Lady H, hoping next month is your lucky month xxx


----------



## Mom To 2

Desperado167 said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> It's MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Two tests done this morning at 11 dpo, one FRER and a Clearblue digital.
> I truly think, besides a blessing from God, what did it for us was the SMEP plan. This was my 6th cycle since my mc, and our first month of trying SMEP.
> Symptoms the past few days...sore boobs (normal for me before AF, but the huge one was for the past two days I wold get slight motion sickness/dizzy spells. Have not had that since last pregnancy.
> Good Luck to everyone!! This is the month to be on this tread for sure!
> 
> I got goose bumps and tears in my eyes reading your post because I know how you are feeling right now. So happy for you!!!!! PS-the tears could be the hormones, who knows lolClick to expand...
> 
> Can I just ask wen u dtd ?:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm very regular with my ovulation, usually get a smiley on my CLear Blue ovulation two weeks to the day after AF starts ( cd 15). So we bd on cd 12, 14,15 (that was the day I got the smiley and had ovulation pains that night) and 16. And other times that were "just for fun."


----------



## Mrskg

just wanted to share this ladies ive been using ic's an smu is much better for me than fmu x if i wasnt a professional poas'er id have thought fmu was bfn xxx
top test fmu botton and other pic smu xxx
 



Attached Files:







june 13th 002.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









june 13th 001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bonnie1990

Maybe I outa try that. Lol


----------



## Mrskg

lol see thats where we're all going wrong :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:rofl:

I am so hydrated even my fmu is super pale. 
I guess I should quit drinking. :haha:


----------



## kathy31

Wow, many congratulations to all the BFP's that have happened in the last few days...:happydance:

Fingers and toes crossed for those yet to test xx


----------



## Mrs. T

Okay, so I am trying to stay level headed, but I got a :bfp: last night on a FRER at 11dpiui/12pt! It was faint but unmistakeable. Then I tested again this morning with another FRER and got another :bfp:! The one this morning was a little darker than the one last night. I go for my blood test on Friday, so I am trying to stay calm until then. But I am gonna try a digital tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrs. T said:


> Okay, so I am trying to stay level headed, but I got a :bfp: last night on a FRER at 11dpiui/12pt! It was faint but unmistakeable. Then I tested again this morning with another FRER and got another :bfp:! The one this morning was a little darker than the one last night. I go for my blood test on Friday, so I am trying to stay calm until then. But I am gonna try a digital tomorrow.

Congrats!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks! I'll be back here Friday with the official update! :)


----------



## kathy31

Mrs. T said:


> Okay, so I am trying to stay level headed, but I got a :bfp: last night on a FRER at 11dpiui/12pt! It was faint but unmistakeable. Then I tested again this morning with another FRER and got another :bfp:! The one this morning was a little darker than the one last night. I go for my blood test on Friday, so I am trying to stay calm until then. But I am gonna try a digital tomorrow.

Many congratulations! x


----------



## Xanth

Mrs. T said:


> Okay, so I am trying to stay level headed, but I got a :bfp: last night on a FRER at 11dpiui/12pt! It was faint but unmistakeable. Then I tested again this morning with another FRER and got another :bfp:! The one this morning was a little darker than the one last night. I go for my blood test on Friday, so I am trying to stay calm until then. But I am gonna try a digital tomorrow.

Excellent. Another BFP for this lucky thread. 
Congratulations xx


----------



## Mrskg

congrats mrst xxx


----------



## myra

Lady H said:


> OMG this is amazing. So gutted I was not one of the bfp's but excited for u all xxxx

Lady, I can relate on some level to the feeling. I was so excited for my BFP, and then to lose it......... As I'm going about my day, driving around, etc, I keep seeing all these pregnant women & new babies....and I just wonder when will it be MY turn "for real."

I thought I'd take a break from BnB for a couple days and just let myself be...but then I gave in to my BnB addiction & logged in to this thread yesterday-- and I realized how it put a smile on my face to read each of the excited new BFP posts...so I went back and re-read all the BFP announcements from this month and it somehow made me feel better & so happy for each individual. Plus, if this many of 35+ are getting BFPs, its a good reminder there is a lot of hope for the rest of us! So keep them rolling in ladies! And I'll keep believing that my turn will be here one day soon. :flower:

Congrats to all the new BFPs that seemed to have blossomed in the past couple of days!!


----------



## Mrskg

that's lovely myra x i pray you get you bfp soon xxx


----------



## Lady H

myra said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> OMG this is amazing. So gutted I was not one of the bfp's but excited for u all xxxx
> 
> Lady, I can relate on some level to the feeling. I was so excited for my BFP, and then to lose it......... As I'm going about my day, driving around, etc, I keep seeing all these pregnant women & new babies....and I just wonder when will it be MY turn "for real."
> 
> I thought I'd take a break from BnB for a couple days and just let myself be...but then I gave in to my BnB addiction & logged in to this thread yesterday-- and I realized how it put a smile on my face to read each of the excited new BFP posts...so I went back and re-read all the BFP announcements from this month and it somehow made me feel better & so happy for each individual. Plus, if this many of 35+ are getting BFPs, its a good reminder there is a lot of hope for the rest of us! So keep them rolling in ladies! And I'll keep believing that my turn will be here one day soon. :flower:
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs that seemed to have blossomed in the past couple of days!!Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words Myra. It's such an emotional roller coaster and must be worse for you Huni as you had your hope raised. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations mrst and :hugs: Myra. 

It will be your turn for real soon huni, keep believing it xxx


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Mrs T, fx for you xxx


----------



## mummyb2b

Mom To 2 said:


> It's MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Two tests done this morning at 11 dpo, one FRER and a Clearblue digital.
> I truly think, besides a blessing from God, what did it for us was the SMEP plan. This was my 6th cycle since my mc, and our first month of trying SMEP.
> Symptoms the past few days...sore boobs (normal for me before AF, but the huge one was for the past two days I wold get slight motion sickness/dizzy spells. Have not had that since last pregnancy.
> Good Luck to everyone!! This is the month to be on this tread for sure!

congratulations! h & h 9 months to you!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Mrskg said:


> well bonnie i dont know how long this will last but for now can you add me as no 11 :bfp: xxxxx
> 
> congrats to all the new bfp's xxxx

congratulations h & h 9months to you!


----------



## mummyb2b

Mrs. T said:


> Okay, so I am trying to stay level headed, but I got a :bfp: last night on a FRER at 11dpiui/12pt! It was faint but unmistakeable. Then I tested again this morning with another FRER and got another :bfp:! The one this morning was a little darker than the one last night. I go for my blood test on Friday, so I am trying to stay calm until then. But I am gonna try a digital tomorrow.

congratulations! h & h 9months to you!

wow 12 already and its not even half way through the month!


----------



## mummyb2b

could someone explain what an evap or a chemical is please and how you can tell the difference between that and the real thing! 

i tested early couple of days ago and initially got a - indicating negative but when i looked back later it was showing part of the + like a T shape dont think this was anything as when i tested this morn i was back to showing - again! official test day tomorrow no sign of af as yet but guess that doesnt mean anything either so will keep you posted!


----------



## Milty

mummyb2b said:


> could someone explain what an evap or a chemical is please and how you can tell the difference between that and the real thing!
> 
> i tested early couple of days ago and initially got a - indicating negative but when i looked back later it was showing part of the + like a T shape dont think this was anything as when i tested this morn i was back to showing - again! official test day tomorrow no sign of af as yet but guess that doesnt mean anything either so will keep you posted!

What you are describing is an Evap ...ie as the test dries there is an evaporation line.

A Chemical is when you become pregnant but loose the baby before the pregnancy can be confirmed by a heart beat. Hence the pregnancy can only be confirmed by a chemical test for HCG with a pg test or blood test


I think that's a good way to explain it ...


----------



## goddess25

Wow quite an array of BFPs already..wonderful lets hope it happens for lots more of us.


----------



## mummyb2b

Milty said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> could someone explain what an evap or a chemical is please and how you can tell the difference between that and the real thing!
> 
> i tested early couple of days ago and initially got a - indicating negative but when i looked back later it was showing part of the + like a T shape dont think this was anything as when i tested this morn i was back to showing - again! official test day tomorrow no sign of af as yet but guess that doesnt mean anything either so will keep you posted!
> 
> What you are describing is an Evap ...ie as the test dries there is an evaporation line.
> 
> A Chemical is when you become pregnant but loose the baby before the pregnancy can be confirmed by a heart beat. Hence the pregnancy can only be confirmed by a chemical test for HCG with a pg test or blood test
> 
> I think that's a good way to explain it ...Click to expand...

Thank you been wondering for a while! Well think the other day was definitely an evap then as did another test this morning & still bfn! :cry: still no sign of af though so not site why late! Was so sure this month too!


----------



## Macmad

Wow this is a great thread! Congratulations to all those with BFP! X


----------



## starlight2801

Any news Bonnie? I keep looking to see if you've announced your BFP xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Any news Bonnie? I keep looking to see if you've announced your BFP xx

Aww thanks. Nothing yet. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. T

So digital last night and today confirmed :bfp:! Still anxious for the blood test tomorrow. :)


----------



## Mrs. T

I'm rooting for you too!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Bonnie1990 said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Bonnie? I keep looking to see if you've announced your BFP xx
> 
> Aww thanks. Nothing yet. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hope that changes soon x


----------



## Bonnie1990

starlight2801 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Bonnie? I keep looking to see if you've announced your BFP xx
> 
> Aww thanks. Nothing yet. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope that changes soon xClick to expand...

Thanks! Me too....:coffee:
:hugs:


----------



## Casper72

Bonnie-thinking about you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck bonnie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats on the BFP!! Good Luck Bonnie.. Hope to join Everyone this month!! FX'd BFP! and Tons of Baby dust and glue too ;)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow! Thanks so much for the cheering section!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## ccdd

Bonnie! I just realised you are testing today! Good luck!!! :) :dust:


----------



## ccdd

Congrats Mrs T! :) here's to sticky bean / beans! :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wow eleven bfps so far :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Keep coming ,bonnie u must be a lucky mascot ,:kiss:


----------



## Xanth

How did you get on Bonnie. Your charts looking good


----------



## luckylecky

I took a test today and as I expected it was negative. To be honest I kinda knew already. At least I'll get to use my CBFM that I bought last month!

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I'll see some of you over in the July thread and to the rest of you a big happy and healthy non eventful 9 months!


----------



## Xanth

luckylecky said:


> I took a test today and as I expected it was negative. To be honest I kinda knew already. At least I'll get to use my CBFM that I bought last month!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I'll see some of you over in the July thread and to the rest of you a big happy and healthy non eventful 9 months!

:hugs: sorry to hear that but glad you get to use your CBFM :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well my dates are a little off as I ov late this cycle. And then I'm not sure when it was. I'm either 12 or 14 dpo today. Tested bfn on a frer. Just have to wait it out I guess. Af is due either tomorrow or Monday :shrug: I would think a frer would pick up by now though


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well my dates are a little off as I ov late this cycle. And then I'm not sure when it was. I'm either 12 or 14 dpo today. Tested bfn on a frer. Just have to wait it out I guess. Af is due either tomorrow or Monday :shrug: I would think a frer would pick up by now though

Sorry for the bfn ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ccdd

Hey Bonnie, it might still be too early or you might have implanted late. :) test in a few days :) 

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## myra

Desperado167 said:


> Wow eleven bfps so far :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Keep coming ,bonnie u must be a lucky mascot ,:kiss:

Twelve BFPs...just that one of them turned into a little angel :flow:

And yes, I think Bonnie brought some great luck to us this month!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

myra said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wow eleven bfps so far :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Keep coming ,bonnie u must be a lucky mascot ,:kiss:
> 
> Twelve BFPs...just that one of them turned into a little angel :flow:
> 
> And yes, I think Bonnie brought some great luck to us this month!!!!Click to expand...

Yes it's 12 I counted it but marked you :flow::flow: 
Wish the luck was rubbing off my way lol
But happy there are so many lucky ones this month!


----------



## Lady H

Bonnie you are so lucky I'm not joining a July thread until you start one! Even when you get your BFP!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hahah-someone already started it and ll snagged August!


----------



## Lady H

Don't care, start another. "Bonnie's good luck Charm June thread"


----------



## Bonnie1990

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrskg

No harm in having more than one x I agree you are our good luck charm xxx


----------



## myra

It's been a quiet day here so far...can't wait to see a post announcing the next BFP!


----------



## MissusO

So my AF earlier this month was hard to deal with so after being down for a while I come back here this evening after a week away and see such inspiration again !! Am thrilled for all the BFPs, stay healthy and good luck for the rest of us for next month !

:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

MissusO said:


> So my AF earlier this month was hard to deal with so after being down for a while I come back here this evening after a week away and see such inspiration again !! Am thrilled for all the BFPs, stay healthy and good luck for the rest of us for next month !
> 
> :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

So my BFP was confirmed today. Beta is 92. But I just had some light brown spotting. Nothing like a good roller coaster ride of emotions or what?! Is this normal? The doctor's office hasn't called me back yet. I am freaking out!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

My signature should say IUI on June 1, 2012! :(


----------



## POASFiend

Mrs T. It can be normal but only time will tell. It is quite normal to go out of your mind over it though, which is unfortunate. It's frustrating when waiting is your only option. I would tell your dr and perhaps they can get some serial beta hcg's just to be sure that the HCG is rising. That's pretty much what you can do at this point. Try to take care of yourself. Roller coasters are fun but not this kind of roller coaster hey? I'm still having a hard to allowing myself to accept that I am pregnant for fear of disappointment.


----------



## myra

Mrs. T said:


> So my BFP was confirmed today. Beta is 92. But I just had some light brown spotting. Nothing like a good roller coaster ride of emotions or what?! Is this normal? The doctor's office hasn't called me back yet. I am freaking out!!!

CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance:

And yes, some spotting is normal, esp. brown since that means its just old blood. Nothing to be concerned about. Some women even have some pink spotting too around the time of AF/BFP but its ok


----------



## Mrskg

MrsT brown or pink is normal but red is not so good xxx how many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

I am 14dpiui. My period would have been due now.


----------



## Mrs. T

And it seems to have stopped for now. It was one little gush of light brown stuff. Now when I wipe there is no trace. Hope it stays away.


----------



## Mrskg

Glad it's gone x sounds like ib x my friend had it at 7/8 weeks an epu still said that was ib xxxx


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I be put down for 18th June please x


----------



## Desperado167

Mrs. T said:


> And it seems to have stopped for now. It was one little gush of light brown stuff. Now when I wipe there is no trace. Hope it stays away.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> Can I be put down for 18th June please x

done!
:dust:


----------



## trying4four

I'm out. AF arrived last night. On to next month.


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> I'm out. AF arrived last night. On to next month.

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

How come we don't have very many testers after the 15th?


----------



## TacoTime

Milty said:


> How come we don't have very many testers after the 15th?

I'm testing on the 21st - although I'm not feeling very hopeful as I have ZERO symptoms at 9 DPO. 

Feeling VERY impatient....

anyone else????


----------



## Milty

I didn't even find out I was pg until about 7 weeks the first time sovi wouldn't worry about a lack of symptoms


----------



## kathy31

trying4four said:


> I'm out. AF arrived last night. On to next month.

:hugs: :hugs:

Kathy x


----------



## kathy31

TacoTime said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> How come we don't have very many testers after the 15th?
> 
> I'm testing on the 21st - although I'm not feeling very hopeful as I have ZERO symptoms at 9 DPO.
> 
> Feeling VERY impatient....
> 
> anyone else????Click to expand...

That's my testing date too and tbh I'm not hopeful either as I'm not getting any symptoms either, just the normal for my cycle sore boobs at the mo...ho hum :shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm there with ya, 11 dpo now and no symptoms, no early preg signs no AF signs, LIMBO! AF is due in 2 days. I keep getting BFN's, silly me testing 3 times already. Wanted to surprise mom & dad at the fathers day lunch tomorrow with a positive but I'm afraid this just won't happen. 

On the other hand we've booked a trip to Turkey & Cyprus in August, KLM had a 50% off deal last week. It's helped to keep my mind elsewhere. Watching lots of netflix series & movies. Long walks and yoga/spin classes during lunch. What's your fav TV series girls? We've been watching Mad Men, Breaking Bad, Lie to Me, Damages and Real Time with Bill Maher.


----------



## Bonnie1990

yes-im still in limbo land. today must be 13 and not 15dpo as temp did not drop today and im still bfn. no symptoms except some mildly sore boobs and thats normal. only odd things are that i have had af like cramps all day and i dont usually get them until af shows, and my cervix is still ridiculously long. db did just say i was "pms cranky" im just tired-its been a long day...lol

TacoTime-i added you-if you had requested before sorry i missed you!


----------



## Milty

Yeah I really think that 13dpo is right

When I took Soy last month my symptoms were so extreme it was not fun... This month I can barely notice anything


----------



## mummyb2b

Mrs. T said:


> And it seems to have stopped for now. It was one little gush of light brown stuff. Now when I wipe there is no trace. Hope it stays away.

sounds like could be either implantation bleeding or possibly breakthrouh bleeding! glad its stopped now though!


----------



## mummyb2b

as fo me i'm out! af got me tonight whilst at my mum in laws after being 3days late too! i feel so upset and have had few tears! i was so sure this month as i felt 'different' it's not been the greatest week either as found out yesterday i didnt get a job i had applied for too so just been an emotional wreck!!! i had this romantic idea that i would be able to celebrate fathers day with my husband this year giving him the best gift and it would have been due exactly a week after his birthday next year it would have been just so perfect! i feel so crushed!!! i just keep having to fight back the tears! sorry for the rant!!! 

on to july then i guess


----------



## Milty

So sorry hun ...
I think we have all had that run through our minds...some type of gift for the ones we love


----------



## myra

mummyb2b, I'm so sorry. Feel free to rant away. I'm sure all of us can relate to the feelings at some time or another. It sounds like it's been a really tough week~ and then to have to deal with this while at your mum in laws vs being in your own space at home....
Sending you lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TacoTime

Mummy2b2: sorry about AF arriving - it's so hard to not get hopeful and then be disappointed. I try to remain level headed, but I know when AF arrives, I will quietly shet a tear as well. 

I keep myself busy but trying to stay outside of the home as much as possible. If I'm at home, I drive myself nuts! Ups and downs....

It'll happen for us ladies, eventually....we just need to be patient. And positive.


----------



## starlight2801

Hugs mummyb2b :hugs:

I'm sorry AF arrived and I'm really sorry you're feeling so low.

I hope next cycle is you're lucky one x


----------



## MummyHunter

I am bouncing right now!!

Please can you put me down for a :bfp:


----------



## Desperado167

MummyHunter said:


> I am bouncing right now!!
> 
> Please can you put me down for a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Woohoo ,congrats :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

MummyHunter said:


> I am bouncing right now!!
> 
> Please can you put me down for a :bfp:

Congratulations xx


----------



## Lady H

Congrats, we need another now, can't leave it at 13....


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs mummyb2b- I wanted the same present for fathers day myself. 

mummyHunter-congrats!

AFM-temp dropped a full degree today. Didn't bother testing. :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ColtinEric
44andHoping
pinkgeek
2have4kids
luckylecky
MeganS0326
joanne40


Any updates for us ladies???????:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Bonnie your doing a grat job...just wanted to let you know


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> Bonnie your doing a grat job...just wanted to let you know

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Madrid98

mummy congrats!!


----------



## myra

Congrats Mummyhunter!!! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Bonnie- sending you massive hugs. You are such a great cheerleader and support for all of us. I really appreciate it. and I'm so sorry to see your temp dropped :-(
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks- its has been great fun to add all of these BFP's. Just wish there were more (and of course mine).


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations mummyhunter :thumbup: xx


----------



## starlight2801

Bonnie1990 said:


> AFM-temp dropped a full degree today. Didn't bother testing. :cry:

Huge :hugs: 

Im so sorry to hear this Bonnie xxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: bonnie x I'm missing your smiling face on avatar xxxx

Cograts on bfp mh an sorry to those who got af. :dust:

Afm just got 2-3 on digi never got passed 1-2 with my chemicals x one hurdle crossed many more to go xxxx


----------



## myra

Mrskg said:


> :hugs: bonnie x I'm missing your smiling face on avatar xxxx
> 
> Cograts on bfp mh an sorry to those who got af. :dust:
> 
> Afm just got 2-3 on digi never got passed 1-2 with my chemicals x one hurdle crossed many more to go xxxx

Yay!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PatTabs

Ahhh Bonnie :hugs::hugs::hugs: and much :hugs: to all the other ladies who the witch got..

Congrats Mummyhunter!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hey ladies! Just wanted to give my quick update. I've been testing like a mad woman and have only had BFN's with the exception of one that I think was a nasty evap. No sign of AF yet but at this point I'm pretty sure she is around the corner. 

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's!!


----------



## luckylecky

Well AF paid a visit today. Congrats to those of you with BFP hoping there are many more to come! See the rest of you in the July thread, now I'm going to enjoy my :wine:


----------



## Bonnie1990

luckylecky said:


> Well AF paid a visit today. Congrats to those of you with BFP hoping there are many more to come! See the rest of you in the July thread, now I'm going to enjoy my :wine:

:hugs:
i wish she would just show already so i can have a wine!


----------



## kathy31

MummyHunter said:


> I am bouncing right now!!
> 
> Please can you put me down for a :bfp:

Congratulations to you xx


----------



## kathy31

Bonnie1990 said:


> AFM-temp dropped a full degree today. Didn't bother testing. :cry:

Sending you hugs Bonnie, sorry to hear this xx :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Mrs. T :happydance:

Im crossing Everything for you Bonnie!! Im prayin its late implantation.. I was thrown off by mine.. Im holding off to test.. Im so scared I will see a BFN :(


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks-but af just showed.:cry:
Sad I won't be joining the bumper crop of BFP's this month.


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:( Im Sorry hun Big hugs :flower:


----------



## Macmad

Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks-but af just showed.:cry:
> Sad I won't be joining the bumper crop of BFP's this month.

Sorry Bonnie sending big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TacoTime

Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks-but af just showed.:cry:
> Sad I won't be joining the bumper crop of BFP's this month.

Not too much to say except, sorry Bonnie that sucks. But on a positive note, go drink some delicious wine!!!


----------



## myra

:hugs: Bonnie :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luckylecky

Aww Bonnie:hugs: next month will be your month :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear that Bonnie :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hug: bonnie :hugs:


----------



## ccdd

Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks-but af just showed.:cry:
> Sad I won't be joining the bumper crop of BFP's this month.

Sorry to hear that Bonnie :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thank you everyone....I dont think i can multi-quote you all
I appreciate all of the hugs and support. :hugs: you are all the best!:thumbup:
on to July!

now who has a BFP already?!?!?!?!:shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrskg said:


> :hugs: bonnie x I'm missing your smiling face on avatar xxxx
> 
> Cograts on bfp mh an sorry to those who got af. :dust:
> 
> Afm just got 2-3 on digi never got passed 1-2 with my chemicals x one hurdle crossed many more to go xxxx

New avatar just for you Mrskg:hugs:
18 years ago....my favorite picture in the world


----------



## Milty

Oh I love it!!!


----------



## TacoTime

milty said:


> oh i love it!!!

adorable!


----------



## TacoTime

Well, despite doing everything "right" (bd the day before my positive OPK, and for the 3 days after, using preseed and keeping the legs high in the air afterwards), the :witch: arrived. Horrible cramps right now. 

What a bummer, I really thought that it would happen this month....

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## POASFiend

sorry to hear all the stupid witch visits. Still hoping we can knock off a few more BFPs before the month is up. 

MrsT wondering how you are?


----------



## Milty

I've started spotting so I'm out...


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks bonnie xxx lovely pic xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bigs hugs taco & milty


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Taco and Milty.

Hope you ladies with your BFP's are all doing well xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Bonnie,et al, I'm in the same boat as you, the witch beat me with her stick this month and I'm feeling pretty rough. Called in to get them to put me on the IVF waitlist and will maybe do another round of IUI next month. 
I feel so sad today I can barely contain it. 1 more hour till hometime :cry:


----------



## myra

:hugs: 2have4kids~ I'm so sorry. It WILL happen for you, and one day you will be holding your new baby in your arms. (Though I'm the first to acknowledge that is small consolation when it isn't happening right NOW.) :flower:


----------



## mummyb2b

Thank you everyone for all your support, this month really took it out of me as you already know so i have been staying away for a couple of days but really appreciate the support and its made me feel a little better, thank you!

mummyhunter congratulations wishing you a h&h 9 months!

bonnie, taco, milty, 2have4kids i am so sorry you all got the witch i know how you feeling! :hugs:

bonnie it must be especially hard for you updating everyone and not being able to do yours too so extra hugs to you too!!! :hugs::hugs:
btw i love your new avatar what a beautiful picture!!!

stickys to everyone who got their bfp's this month and :dust: to everyone else for next month!!


----------



## ccdd

I caved and test at 12dpiui today... bFN... Hope I still have a chance! GL everyone!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

2have4kids said:


> Bonnie,et al, I'm in the same boat as you, the witch beat me with her stick this month and I'm feeling pretty rough. Called in to get them to put me on the IVF waitlist and will maybe do another round of IUI next month.
> I feel so sad today I can barely contain it. 1 more hour till hometime :cry:

:hugs::hugs:we must keep faith that it will happen...


mummyb2b said:


> Thank you everyone for all your support, this month really took it out of me as you already know so i have been staying away for a couple of days but really appreciate the support and its made me feel a little better, thank you!
> 
> mummyhunter congratulations wishing you a h&h 9 months!
> 
> bonnie, taco, milty, 2have4kids i am so sorry you all got the witch i know how you feeling! :hugs:
> 
> bonnie it must be especially hard for you updating everyone and not being able to do yours too so extra hugs to you too!!! :hugs::hugs:
> btw i love your new avatar what a beautiful picture!!!
> 
> stickys to everyone who got their bfp's this month and :dust: to everyone else for next month!!

yes the weekend was rough-right before af-but doing better now and planning for july--it has been bittersweet i admit to see all of the bfp's


ccdd said:


> I caved and test at 12dpiui today... bFN... Hope I still have a chance! GL everyone!!!

can still happen-keep us posted!


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie u are such a lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JJay

:hugs: sorry to see all of the BFNs :( :hugs:

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to the remaining June testers and good luck for July for everyone else.

J x


----------



## Mrskg

omg look what i got x hurdle 2 over x
 



Attached Files:







june 20th 009.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. T

Mrskg said:


> omg look what i got x hurdle 2 over x

Yay!!!!!


----------



## MummyHunter

Mrskg said:


> omg look what i got x hurdle 2 over x

Brilliant well done xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrskg said:


> omg look what i got x hurdle 2 over x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out for this month. Onto the July thread. Good luck to those who are still in the running x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out for this month. Onto the July thread. Good luck to those who are still in the running x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ColtinEric
44andHoping
pinkgeek
MeganS0326
joanne40
More4mom

hoping no news is good news!
I may have to do some stalking soon!


----------



## kathy31

That's me out too for June testing. did a test this am which was negative and have now started spotting so expecting full flow af tomorrow :nope:


----------



## Bonnie1990

kathy31 said:


> That's me out too for June testing. did a test this am which was negative and have now started spotting so expecting full flow af tomorrow :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## More4mom

I'm out. :cry: CD1 for me today. This will be cycle 17. Devastated... :cry:


----------



## ccdd

I'm out.... Will rest for 1 cycle and will be on IVF in August....

Hope you ladies will get your deserve BFP end of June and July! :)


----------



## kathy31

More4mom said:


> I'm out. :cry: CD1 for me today. This will be cycle 17. Devastated... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## joanne40

I am out too.....again :growlmad:
onto month 9 for me, beginning to lose hope, felt really positive this month too. 
Jo xx


----------



## myra

:hugs: to those of you the witch got! 

I'm going to be taking a break for a bit, so I won't be around here much but know that I'm sending you all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and I hope that when I do come back around again to find that ALL of you have gotten your BFPs!!

Thank you for all your support, encouragement and kind words...it has meant more than I can express & has helped make a challenging time that much smoother.

:flower:


----------



## More4mom

joanne40 said:


> I am out too.....again :growlmad:
> onto month 9 for me, beginning to lose hope, felt really positive this month too.
> Jo xx

:hugs::hugs: I hear yah!! I felt more positive this month than any other. That was my 16th cycle. Now in on #17. Here's hoping for July BPF's!!! :thumbup:


----------



## More4mom

myra said:


> :hugs: to those of you the witch got!
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break for a bit, so I won't be around here much but know that I'm sending you all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> and I hope that when I do come back around again to find that ALL of you have gotten your BFPs!!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, encouragement and kind words...it has meant more than I can express & has helped make a challenging time that much smoother.
> 
> :flower:

Thanks Myra!! :hugs: Totally understandable!! All the best to you, check in when you can! We'd all love to know how you are doing!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

Congratulations to all those with BFPs! Fingers crossed for those that haven't!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.


----------



## myra

marathongirl said:


> Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to go through that. and yes, we will all eventually get there! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

marathongirl said:


> Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.

O no huni I am so sorry :cry::cry:,massive cyber hugs ,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

marathongirl said:


> Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.

So very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bfn for me today ,great chart no symptoms and feeling fed up :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me today ,great chart no symptoms and feeling fed up :nope::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

More4mom said:


> I'm out. :cry: CD1 for me today. This will be cycle 17. Devastated... :cry:




ccdd said:


> I'm out.... Will rest for 1 cycle and will be on IVF in August....
> 
> Hope you ladies will get your deserve BFP end of June and July! :)




joanne40 said:


> I am out too.....again :growlmad:
> onto month 9 for me, beginning to lose hope, felt really positive this month too.
> Jo xx

mom-ccdd-joanne----:hugs:

MG-so sorry hun Xxx:hugs::flow:

Despie-chin up and hang in there-your only 9DPO..its still early...i know its easier said than done though:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Its CD30 for me today...2 days late but have a BFN from this morning. Will update when something happens. I am sure AF is on the way! I should be about 11-12dpo so there should be a + if I was.


----------



## mummyb2b

marathongirl said:


> Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.

so sorry marathon and yes you will get there eventually, we all will! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok ladies---can we sqweek out a BFP or two here at the end of the month? 
fx'd crossed for you!


----------



## Xanth

:bfn: :cry: no AF yet though


----------



## joanne40

Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me today ,great chart no symptoms and feeling fed up :nope::hugs::hugs:

hugs Despie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

I havent been on the board at all lately ,,,,just wanted to update & let you know AF came for me (which I pretty much knew was gonna happen) June 12th.

Bonnie I just saw the bloody :witch: came for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And more :hugs: for everyone one else whoe's dreams never came true for June.

I do see a lot of +'s though! CONGRAT'S to all who were fortunate enough to get those!! :flower:


----------



## 44andHoping

:hugs::hugs: hang in there :hugs::hugs:




Desperado167 said:


> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh no :nope: Is this a definate marathon or could there still be some hope left?? Massive :hugs::hugs:



marathongirl said:


> Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.


----------



## Lady H

Desperado167 said:


> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:

:hug::hug:


----------



## marathongirl

44andHoping said:


> Oh no :nope: Is this a definate marathon or could there still be some hope left?? Massive :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just a quick update for me. I know I didn't announce it but I got my BFP on June 10 only to find out today that my hcg is falling. They were monitoring me quite closely and it was rising slower than normal. They said I can expect to mc in the next few days. Good luck to all those still waiting to test and sorry to all those that the witch got. Onwards and upwards ladies we will get there eventually.Click to expand...

HI 44:hugs: Yes I started bleeding yesterday and it just seems like a heavy af. I was only about 6 weeks so it was early but not any less painful nonetheless. I am relieved it will be over soon and looking forward to trying again. I do feel somewhat encouraged that I did get pregnant. Thanks for your post:hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Marathongirl

Early MC doesn't make it any less emotionally painful. I'm sorry for your loss but pleased that you are able to see the positive in the situation.

You can conceive, you have conceived and you will conceive again. 

Hoping for a sticky bean for you next time xx


----------



## PatTabs

Desperado167 said:


> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:

Ahhhh Desp I know it's so hard I went to a wedding abroad this weekend and just got back...found out 2 friends are preggers with their first and I was delighted yet so desperately gutted at the same time..it feels like everywhere I go someone there is a lady with a bump, I don't see this circle of friends very often as we are all living in various countries and was so hoping to turn up with my own announcement that it really got me down, especially if I had not MCd I would have been sporting a 6 mth bump...

Well anyway I downed a few wines, shook my booty at the reception and am home thinking so it wasn't this month but it will be another...we WILL get our BFPs...please don't give up we are here to rejoice in the good news and sympathise and console in the bad but we have to believe it will happen to us.

Stay strong...

So sorry to all others the witch caught...:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ladies hang in there. 
Im sorry I haven't been around as much. Been so busy with dd graduation and falling behind on my schoolwork. But I am constantly lurking and still hoping for one last (at least) BFP!:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh Desp I know it's so hard I went to a wedding abroad this weekend and just got back...found out 2 friends are preggers with their first and I was delighted yet so desperately gutted at the same time..it feels like everywhere I go someone there is a lady with a bump, I don't see this circle of friends very often as we are all living in various countries and was so hoping to turn up with my own announcement that it really got me down, especially if I had not MCd I would have been sporting a 6 mth bump...
> 
> Well anyway I downed a few wines, shook my booty at the reception and am home thinking so it wasn't this month but it will be another...we WILL get our BFPs...please don't give up we are here to rejoice in the good news and sympathise and console in the bad but we have to believe it will happen to us.
> 
> Stay strong...
> 
> So sorry to all others the witch caught...:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much sweetheart,let's hope we all do get our bfps and soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

PatTabs said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh Desp I know it's so hard I went to a wedding abroad this weekend and just got back...found out 2 friends are preggers with their first and I was delighted yet so desperately gutted at the same time..it feels like everywhere I go someone there is a lady with a bump, I don't see this circle of friends very often as we are all living in various countries and was so hoping to turn up with my own announcement that it really got me down, especially if I had not MCd I would have been sporting a 6 mth bump...
> 
> Well anyway I downed a few wines, shook my booty at the reception and am home thinking so it wasn't this month but it will be another...we WILL get our BFPs...please don't give up we are here to rejoice in the good news and sympathise and console in the bad but we have to believe it will happen to us.
> 
> Stay strong...
> 
> So sorry to all others the witch caught...:hugs:Click to expand...

i know how you feel, i went into work today and feel like i got kicked in the stomach when one of the girls in my team announced shes pregnant she caught on 1st time trying (apparently she did with her 1st too!) happy for her, but cant help thinking why not me and why does it appear to be so easy for some people and so difficult for the rest of us! thats the 4th person recently, when will it be my turn? so now i have to go into work every day sit next to this person and listen to all the baby talk, all the people fussing over her and eventually watch her stomach grow as her baby grows. i was so sure i would fall on this month and would have been only 1 week behind her if i had done **sigh** ok so i pick myself up and carry on!!! **plaster smile back on my face**


----------



## Desperado167

mummyb2b said:


> PatTabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh Desp I know it's so hard I went to a wedding abroad this weekend and just got back...found out 2 friends are preggers with their first and I was delighted yet so desperately gutted at the same time..it feels like everywhere I go someone there is a lady with a bump, I don't see this circle of friends very often as we are all living in various countries and was so hoping to turn up with my own announcement that it really got me down, especially if I had not MCd I would have been sporting a 6 mth bump...
> 
> Well anyway I downed a few wines, shook my booty at the reception and am home thinking so it wasn't this month but it will be another...we WILL get our BFPs...please don't give up we are here to rejoice in the good news and sympathise and console in the bad but we have to believe it will happen to us.
> 
> Stay strong...
> 
> So sorry to all others the witch caught...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel, i went into work today and feel like i got kicked in the stomach when one of the girls in my team announced shes pregnant she caught on 1st time trying (apparently she did with her 1st too!) happy for her, but cant help thinking why not me and why does it appear to be so easy for some people and so difficult for the rest of us! thats the 4th person recently, when will it be my turn? so now i have to go into work every day sit next to this person and listen to all the baby talk, all the people fussing over her and eventually watch her stomach grow as her baby grows. i was so sure i would fall on this month and would have been only 1 week behind her if i had done **sigh** ok so i pick myself up and carry on!!! **plaster smile back on my face**Click to expand...

O sweetheart ,that really sucks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## myra

mummyb2b said:


> PatTabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am testing again tomorrow but not really holding out much hope ,don't really know if I can do it again next month :nope::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh Desp I know it's so hard I went to a wedding abroad this weekend and just got back...found out 2 friends are preggers with their first and I was delighted yet so desperately gutted at the same time..it feels like everywhere I go someone there is a lady with a bump, I don't see this circle of friends very often as we are all living in various countries and was so hoping to turn up with my own announcement that it really got me down, especially if I had not MCd I would have been sporting a 6 mth bump...
> 
> Well anyway I downed a few wines, shook my booty at the reception and am home thinking so it wasn't this month but it will be another...we WILL get our BFPs...please don't give up we are here to rejoice in the good news and sympathise and console in the bad but we have to believe it will happen to us.
> 
> Stay strong...
> 
> So sorry to all others the witch caught...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel, i went into work today and feel like i got kicked in the stomach when one of the girls in my team announced shes pregnant she caught on 1st time trying (apparently she did with her 1st too!) happy for her, but cant help thinking why not me and why does it appear to be so easy for some people and so difficult for the rest of us! thats the 4th person recently, when will it be my turn? so now i have to go into work every day sit next to this person and listen to all the baby talk, all the people fussing over her and eventually watch her stomach grow as her baby grows. i was so sure i would fall on this month and would have been only 1 week behind her if i had done **sigh** ok so i pick myself up and carry on!!! **plaster smile back on my face**Click to expand...

Sorry- that really sucks!!
I too can understand how that feels. At my last day of school before we went on Summer vacation, at an all staff meeting our Headmaster was announcing congratulations for events coming up...weddings, pregnancies, etc. There are 3 women now pregnant (2 I knew of). I was happy for them and gave myself a self-pitying moment...but I know it will happen in time. 

While life feels a bit more overwhelming since taking a break from ttc to deal with other issues, at least I've noticed I'm not staring so jealously at other pregnant women. No doubt that will probably return when I get back to ttc, but it's at least a nice respite for now


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:Despie, pinkgeek, dan-o, goddess25
i went stalking

MeganS0326 and Xanth still up in the air?

ColtinEric has been MIA


----------



## Xanth

Bonnie1990 said:


> :hugs:Despie, pinkgeek, dan-o, goddess25
> i went stalking
> 
> MeganS0326 and Xanth still up in the air?
> 
> ColtinEric has been MIA


CD1 today :(

Stupid ICs getting my hopes up


----------



## Bonnie1990

Damn!
Sorry xanth. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

The witch came for me last night :nope:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> The witch came for me last night :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry to everyone the witch has come for since my last visit on here 

:hugs: and a healthy dose of :dust: for next cycle xxx


----------



## Milty

Wow what an amazing month for us....just incredible


----------



## goddess25

Bonnie no problems with the stalking.....;)

AF arrived on Tuesday 6-7 days late....Am missing July as I am moving house early August and don't want the possibility of early pregnancy while lifting heavy boxes around.

Good luck to you all next month...fingers crossed just as many of you get your BFPs.


----------



## Bonnie1990

goddess25 said:


> Bonnie no problems with the stalking.....;)
> 
> AF arrived on Tuesday 6-7 days late....Am missing July as I am moving house early August and don't want the possibility of early pregnancy while lifting heavy boxes around.
> 
> Good luck to you all next month...fingers crossed just as many of you get your BFPs.

good luck with the move and your next try in August!


----------



## Bonnie1990

(almost) final statistics......

45 ladies testing
13 got :bfp: *29%*
3 had :angel: *7%*
32 of us caught the :witch: *71%*
2 are still unknown status :shrug: 
(ColtinEric & MeganS0326)

*That is almost 25% sticky beans! One quarter of us this month!*
What a turnout!


Good luck to those with :bfp: may you all have a H&H 9 months!
For those of us moving on....may July bring us lots of :dust:
Thanks for a great month everyone!


----------



## myra

To those of you who have had chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages, how long after did it take for you to start feeling ok again?

I was fine for a couple weeks (some tears here and there) but took a hit when my OH said he realized he wasn't ready to be a dad. We were both initially excited and ready for the prospect (I thought) but hadn't made a firm decision to definitely have a child,) After my mc, I thought if I gave him some time, he might come around since he was so excited when I ended up pregnant even though we weren't actively trying or preventing that month....and I know some of my anxiety/sadness of the past 2 weeks was in feeling like I didn't have control since I was just waiting for him. In the past week though I have gotten so depressed and struggle to pull myself out of it in the moments I'm there. Then a couple hours later, I'm fine, going about my day as usual. And then again when I least expect it, the sadness hits me again. We had our share of issue but this put a strain on it all and today he ended our relationship. So I'm just trying to figure out moving forward...


----------



## starlight2801

I'm so, so sorry Myra :hugs:

I've recently had a MC at 6 weeks and how you describe your feelings sounds very normal. I had been the same, functioning ok and then suddenly for no reason at all I would hit rock bottom again.

It's been a few months for me now and generally I'm feeling better. The sense of sadness doesn't completely go away but the sense of being desperately sad does if that makes sense?
I even coped without crying when another mum at toddler group announced her pregnancy after a 12 week scan and her due date was the same as mine would of been. Yes, I felt a pang but I could be happy for her and didn't feel about to break down (even later behind closed doors) when I never could have held it together a month ago. 
Just give yourself time and be kind to yourself and I'm sure you'll achieve your dream one day :hugs:
I'm sorry about your relationship ending and I hope you're ok with that happening too x


----------



## Desperado167

Myra and starlight ,I am so sorry for your losses and I hope u both feel better soon ,the pain of losing a baby never goes away but you learn to live again but in a different way ,love and prayers for you both ladies ,and virtual hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Myra both my miscarriages were early about 6w and I would say that what you are feeling is normal. :hugs:

I am so sorry that your partner ended your relationship at this difficult time..concentrate on yourself and take the time that you need to grieve both your losses...


----------



## mummyb2b

myra so sorry to hear about how you feeling and whats happened with your miscarriage and your subsequent relationship break up. i cant profess to be able to imagine what you are going through but just wanted to send my wishes on to you and anyone else who has gone though or are going through a similar thing! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs. T

Sad to report I miscarried at 7 weeks.


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

So sorry mrs t
:hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

so sorry mrs t :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Sorry Mrs T xxxxx


----------



## myra

Mrs T~ I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs:
Be gentle with yourself in this time & we're all here if you need support. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Mrs t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: mrs T xxxx


----------

